# Dwarf Fortress: Succession (Sign up here)



## Smelge (Aug 4, 2010)

So, we're going to have an Inter-forum DF succession game. basically, for people who are unsure what this is about, we build and maintain a fortress full of short, violent alcoholics, defending them against attackers, carp and various other beasties.

Each player gets the fortress for a year, uploads the save file to somewhere like Megauploads, the next person then plays their year and passes it on. If a fortress is fucked completely a bit too soon, it can be reverted back to the previous save by the next person, though only by consent of the other players. It's not to be used as a savepoint, this fortress isn't going to last forever. Now, some rules:

1 - Each player has a year of the fortress
2 - Each player will have a dwarf named after them to act as mayor/manager/whatever as their avatar. People not playing can submit their names for being Dorfed, to populate the fortress. See who lives and who dies.
3 - No restarts or loading saves if you mess up. Fortunes rise and fall, and it'll only be considered if you make a monumental cock-up.
4a - Megalomania is advised.
4b - Doomsday devices encouraged.
5 - As you play, you should update the playing thread after every ingame season if possible. Including screenshots and preferably in the form of a story. For examples of how a thread shoud play out, see: Boatmurdered.
6 - Have fun.

If the list of players is too short, we'll just take it as a round-robin until the fortress dies. I'll give it a few days for people to sign up for playing or just as bystanders in the fortress. Anyone wanting to play, check this: Lazy Newb Pack which contains the latest release of DF, graphical tilesets and all you need.

Order of play will be chosen Sunday night GMT, from then, each player has until the end of the following sunday to complete their year. The next player should be able to download the fortress on the sunday/monday. First player chooses location.

Who's game?

Add your name and if you want to play or just be a dwarf. People wanting to play who are new to it can be shuffled lower down the player list to give them a chance to get acquainted with the game, as well as hopefully having the fort relatively stable and working by the time they get a turn. Players will be shuffled later to get a play order sorted. Vacationing dwarfs are first come-first served.

*Players (in order)
*Smelge
Sarcusa
Strangething
Lizardking
Gunnar The Fang
LupineAlchemist
Atrak
Rophel

*Dorfs*
Ticon
 Carp-Fodder Attaman
Kyle19
Nyloc
*
To Be Dorf'd*
​


----------



## Asswings (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll offer up my name for a dorf, since I can't download games atm to lern2play.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll sign up for being Dorf'd.  Carp-Fodder Attaman reporting for duty your Lordship!


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dorf me please.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha, I'd love to take part in this but I have zero idea how to play Dwarf Fortress. Just watched a few LP's and read about Boatmurdered and Headshoots.

On that note...


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 4, 2010)

Aye, ahm up fer dorf'n - none o' that playin' malarkey tho'. I cannae handle the visual side ta' it.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 4, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Haha, I'd love to take part in this but I have zero idea how to play Dwarf Fortress. Just watched a few LP's and read about Boatmurdered and Headshoots.


 
Now is the perfect time to learn! It's really not quite as hard as it seems once you get the hang of how it works, and the Lazy Newb pack up there has a pile of tools to make it easier. You can always sign up to play and go lower down the list.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Now is the perfect time to learn! It's really not quite as hard as it seems once you get the hang of how it works, and the Lazy Newb pack up there has a pile of tools to make it easier. You can always sign up to play and go lower down the list.


This reminds me:  What do we do if someone earlier on the list kills the fortress?  Have the next guy on the list "reclaim" it and go from there?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, if it's too early on, and it went from working fortress to smouldering hellhole in one persons turn, it can pass on to the next person and revert back a year, as if it hadn't happened. Failing that, reclaim works as well, however dependant on the situation that cause the issues, that may not be possible.

It's something that will be decided as and when it happens and dependant on circumstances.


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll play if homework and MMOs don't swallow me up >_> I'm kind of new to it all but I did manage to live through one of the tutorials on the official website's forums. I hope you choose wisely when you embark @_@ Ah and keep in mind, I live on the other side of the world to everyone =0 (Australia)



>



I don't understand. Did they open a floodgate or something and drown the elephants? (Or worse/better, dump magma on to them >_>)


----------



## Smelge (Aug 5, 2010)

Sarcusa said:


> I don't understand. Did they open a floodgate or something and drown the elephants? (Or worse/better, dump magma on to them >_>)


 
Lots and lots of magma.

Boatmurdered had an elephant problem. venturing outside usually resulted in herds of elephants maiming the dwarfs. So they built a magma doomsday device that flooded the rest of the world. And the merchant caravans that came to trade. And any dwarfs outside. And the Elves. And goblins. I don't think that device got a chance to rest.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

Came just to post the LP of Boatmurdered.  Anyone unconvinced of how awesome this could be should read it.

Hell, _everyone_ should read it.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 5, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Came just to post the LP of Boatmurdered.  Anyone unconvinced of how awesome this could be should read it.
> 
> Hell, _everyone_ should read it.



It's in my first post!


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Lots and lots of magma.
> 
> Boatmurdered had an elephant problem. venturing outside usually resulted in herds of elephants maiming the dwarfs. So they built a magma doomsday device that flooded the rest of the world. And the merchant caravans that came to trade. And any dwarfs outside. And the Elves. And goblins. I don't think that device got a chance to rest.


 
Not only that, they first flooded the area with water, so everything that wasn't in direct contact with the magma got boiled and scalded to death in the steam.

I giggled for hours at that image when I first saw it. XD


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It's in my first post!


 
Yes, but it's awesome enough to post again anyways.

Boatmurdered


----------



## Asswings (Aug 5, 2010)

Sankis was awesome.
HORRIBLE IMAGERY ENGRAVED EVERYWHARRRRR. 
I think it was a result of him dying that finally made Boatmurdered implode.

Also I so wish I could play this. My laptop is borked. :C


----------



## strangething (Aug 5, 2010)

Sign me up, Smelge.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Sankis was awesome.
> HORRIBLE IMAGERY ENGRAVED EVERYWHARRRRR.
> I think it was a result of him dying that finally made Boatmurdered implode.


 
Pretty much.  His legendary stats kept him alive long enough to cause enough damage to send the fort into a tantrum spiral.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll probably screw it up in terrible newb style, but definitely up for it.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 5, 2010)

Just read that thread for the first time... 

Holy shit...

EDIT!!!: Oh yeah... I just remembered someone remade Boatmurdered in Minecraft, well... as much as you can remake it in minecraft, no etchings or new mobs...


----------



## Smelge (Aug 5, 2010)

We'll start this off on Sunday, so 3 days for people to join and prepare.


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 8, 2010)

No one else joining? =< Remember, dying is 'fun' @_@


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll leave it another week, to see if we can't get a bit more interest.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2010)

I think I would probably fuck the fortress over entirely, otherwise I'd join in.


----------



## strangething (Aug 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I think I would probably fuck the fortress over entirely, otherwise I'd join in.


 
You should go for it. A good succession game needs a range of skill levels. 

Anyway, a two or three year old fortress is pretty resilient, so you aren't going to mess things up catastrophically. Any mistakes you make are just more *fun* for the next player.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

If people don't mind, I'd like to request first turn, with everyone else randomised.

Reason being, I'm stuck on my shitty laptop while I try and repair my PC, and it can't hold up to much going on in the game to the point where it takes best part of a day to get through a season with more than a few dwarfs. Starting off will allow me to get through while it's quiet and get my turn done in time, while by the time it comes around to me again, I should have the PC working again.


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 13, 2010)

Well alright, how do we randomize it? o3o First come first serve?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

By going to www.random.org/lists and putting the list of names in.

Which gave:



Smelge
Sarcusa
Ganthan
Strangething
Lizardking
And anyone else joining will just go on at the end of the list.

I'll generate a world tomorrow. I'll go for somewhere not dead easy, but hopefully not terrifying difficult.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

I got bored, and generated it just now...

From the Diary of "Smelch" Astuthir.

Day 1

Well, I suppose things could have been worse.

Pretty much all I remember from last night was the party in one of the Upper Caste caverns at Mestthos Stul. Lots of beer on the go. I mean _lots_ of the stuff. My cohorts and I caroused the night away, imbibing enough of the stuff to kill a dragon. You know it's been a good night when you wake up upside-down in a barrel. Anyway, I was nice and cosy in there when I heard some of the womenfolk talking. There'd been some accident last night involving several nobels and magma. That sort of thing is part of life in a fortress. You know the perpetrator is going to get a proper smack from the Hammerer. So imagine my horror when I notice the warrant up for my arrest. Implicated? Fuck that.

Anyway, long story short, there was a caravan leaving to start a new colony over in the east. So it was the work of but a minute to dispose of one of the settlers and take his place.











We should be good for supplies, though I don't think all that beer is going to survive the trek. Regardless! Onwards to a bright new future in the east!

Day 8

As the days drag on, the landscape is turning a bit...ominous. Bones and dark rocks litter the landscape. The skies themselves have darkened the further into this land we have come. There is a definite sense of foreboding.

Day 10

Skies are clearing up since we passed that tower with the big flaming eye on top. Our hearts lifted when we saw beautiful, pure magma spraying from a volcano nearby. A land with magma can't be that bad.

Day 11

Fucking hell the bats are big here.

Day 25

Despite leaving the oppressive atmosphere and weather behind, the sense of dread grows in us. I am told we are a day short of the site. I fear the worst, as the screech of unearthly creatures echo from the grey hills around us.

Day 26






Oh, thank goodness. It's quite a lovely place. No creatures roaming the immediate area, no nearby hostile civilizations, and no oppressive weather. The skies are blue, the forest is green, and there is a rockface ahead of us. Time to strike the earth and make this land our home.

I have a really good feeling about this place...

Wait...Wallstabbed?



I think we shall need a new game thread now we have it started. I really will attend to that tomorrow. However, for tonight, I have made moves on the fortress. We now have accommodation, a farm and a master bedroom, with Trade depot and crafts coming up next.


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 14, 2010)

Alrighty, don't get us killed before my turn ;0


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2010)

Why didn't you get 1 male and 1 female dog? Free puppies!

Unlike cats, you can't really get a dogsplosion, so it's all good.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 14, 2010)

I only went with 1 dog because chances are I'd end up with two of the same sex. You usually get a few dogs from migrants, so a breeding pair is likely to appear then. Besides that, we don't have any use for dogs just yet. No military, nothing to hunt either. Which is odd. The parameters for the location claimed it was temperate, medium hostility and incredibly evil. Which is why I was surprised to embark and find no creatures except a few ant colonies.

The wildlife is hiding, and plotting something...


----------



## Smelge (Aug 14, 2010)

Wait, shit. I never noticed you had two dog entries. Great, I now have two of the same sex regardless. FUCK.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Wait, shit. I never noticed you had two dog entries. Great, I now have two of the same sex regardless. FUCK.


 
Yeah, with the graphics set the female is the amulet and the male is the little pot thing. I think. I always get 1 of each sex.

Except for cats. That's always just 1 or 2 males. If it wasn't for them catching vermin I'd slaughter the lot of them.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, the cats just cause issues. As long as you get a few breeding pairs, you're pretty much set for meat from the kittens. I find puppies can be annoying too. One of my last forts managed to end up with the Sheriff adopting 12 puppies and 3 kittens. No-one could get near him.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 14, 2010)

*DF Succession: Wallstabbed*

This thread is for people to post progress reports on their turns in the succession game. Please keep discussion to the sign-up thread, and have this one just as the saga of Wallstabbed.

From the Diary of "Smelch" Astuthir.

Day 1

Well, I suppose things could have been worse.

Pretty much all I remember from last night was the party in one of the Upper Caste caverns at Mestthos Stul. Lots of beer on the go. I mean _lots_ of the stuff. My cohorts and I caroused the night away, imbibing enough of the stuff to kill a dragon. You know it's been a good night when you wake up upside-down in a barrel. Anyway, I was nice and cosy in there when I heard some of the womenfolk talking. There'd been some accident last night involving several nobels and magma. That sort of thing is part of life in a fortress. You know the perpetrator is going to get a proper smack from the Hammerer. So imagine my horror when I notice the warrant up for my arrest. Implicated? Fuck that.

Anyway, long story short, there was a caravan leaving to start a new colony over in the east. So it was the work of but a minute to dispose of one of the settlers and take his place.










We should be good for supplies, though I don't think all that beer is going to survive the trek. Regardless! Onwards to a bright new future in the east!

Day 8

As the days drag on, the landscape is turning a bit...ominous. Bones and dark rocks litter the landscape. The skies themselves have darkened the further into this land we have come. There is a definite sense of foreboding.

Day 10

Skies are clearing up since we passed that tower with the big flaming eye on top. Our hearts lifted when we saw beautiful, pure magma spraying from a volcano nearby. A land with magma can't be that bad.

Day 11

Fucking hell the bats are big here.

Day 25

Despite leaving the oppressive atmosphere and weather behind, the sense of dread grows in us. I am told we are a day short of the site. I fear the worst, as the screech of unearthly creatures echo from the grey hills around us.

Day 26






Oh, thank goodness. It's quite a lovely place. No creatures roaming the immediate area, no nearby hostile civilizations, and no oppressive weather. The skies are blue, the forest is green, and there is a rockface ahead of us. Time to strike the earth and make this land our home.

I have a really good feeling about this place...

Wait...Wallstabbed?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: DF Succession: Wallstabbed*

1st hematite 1051 (Summer)

The summer season is upon us. Work on the fortress goes well, though nothing of importance to really report on.

First off, we needed a farm, so that was built and irrigated, though annoyingly, we seem to be lacking in anything to actually plant there. Must have fucked up when loading those damn wagons. Ah well, we'll just send Ganthan out to gather some plants.






Work has continued apace on the rest of the fortress. On ground level, we've almost finished digging out space for a trade depot and storage for finished goods. The hillside itself is being sculpted to allow the placement of proper fortifications for defence, while leaving space to build a barracks just inside the door.






On the next floor down, the farming and workshops level. Eventually, each workshop will have it's own room, with nearby storage for raw materials and finished products.






And on the lowest level so far, the kitchens, stills, banqueting hall and bedrooms. My room is the one in the top right. With the lovely smoothed walls, seperate office and personal dining room. Such are the burdens of power.










My main concerns at the moment are to furnish a few more rooms to attract migrants, get a defendable entrance and get producing food. If the lack of plants for the farm is anything to go by, I may have to dig down to find an underground cavern and hope there's stuff to harvest in there.

And finally, some animals have wandered into the area. Nothing too dangerous, yet, but the rumours are that this is an evil area...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: DF Succession: Wallstabbed*

What version and tileset do you use?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: DF Succession: Wallstabbed*

Phoebus tileset and current version 31.12.v01

You could have asked this in the other thread...


----------



## Smelge (Aug 14, 2010)

We don't seem to have many names on the list to be Dorfed. If someone actually on the list dies during your reign, name one of the next immigrants but with a roman numeral at the end of his name to mark him as the son/daughter of the previous one. Any other un-named dwarfs, go wild. Name them after people on here. Whoever you want.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 15, 2010)

yea sure I'll join
if you guys don't mind
and still have room


also so far this is lulzy


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2010)

1st Limestone 1051 (Autumn)

Another quiet season. Fortifications are progressing nicely, and soon the fortress will be easily secured against attackers. Farming has now started properly, as it was discovered the reason Ganthan couldn't find any seeds to plant, was because he was in the farming cavern and the door had been locked. A quick turn of the key, and a few weeks for Ganthan to recover, and we have our first Plump helmets growing.






Work continued on the bedrooms, opening them and furnishing them to a decent standard. Which was lucky, as some Migrants appeared. Three of them. Nyloc the gem-setter, Kyle19 an armourer, and Lobar the idiot child. Once the trade depot is fully hollowed out and the various fortifications prepared, I shall set our miners into the deeps to search for gems and metals. Luckily, we have struck a decent vein of Bituminous coal, so once refined, we should be set for fuel, though it seems to run through the centre of the fortress, so I shall dig deeper and try to find other fuel sources lower down. Almost as fortuitously, we have uncovered part of a limonite vein that seems to extend down, so at least we should have some iron on the go soon.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2010)

Impressive fortress.... but why so evil a location?  How many kilo-nazis did it register on the evil chart?

I'm going to assume that you have at least someone who can fight, it's just that all your Dorfs are better at everything else.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the Miners as a temporary Militia.

However, something has happened...






I shall tell more when I finish this season, including who died.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2010)

Died after colliding with an obstacle?

I've never even heard of that. I would hazard a guess at a bridge accident.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2010)

Actually, they decided it was a good idea to dig out a piece of terrain with a tree on top.

Also in the next update:

* Dwarf Couples! Who is fucking who?
* Lesbians!
* A proper burial for the fallen!
* More migrants!


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> * Lesbians!


 ... Wait, Dorfs have women?



Smelge said:


> * A proper burial for the fallen!


  They're going to be involved in the first use of the "Fuck the world" lever?



Smelge said:


> * More migrants!


 Sounds more and more likely.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2010)

1st Moonstone 1051 (Winter)

Winter draws in on us, and the onset of cold and dark will begin to encourage us into our fortress to keep warm. Now is the time to go looking for some lovely magma to warm things up.

Autumn started out well, with the remaining landscape modifications to enable us to complete the fortifications. We were all feeling optimistic. Nothing had gone too wrong yet, we were all still here after two seasons, we have food and drink to last us as we are. Then tragedy. 




Part of the workings for the fortifications collapsed. I was working right next to Sarcusa when it happened. He didn't even have time to scream before his fragile body was crushed to paste beneath tons of rock and fallen tree. 

I fell into a depression. My friend, dead. Sure, I had only known him for two seasons, but we had dug side by side, carving this place out of raw hillside. Around me, the fortress continued, but I paid little heed until the day Ticon knocked at my door and told me that food stocks were running low.

"At least there's one less mouth to feed now" I said, callously.

"Well, actually..." started Ticon, leaving the sentence hanging.




Fuck.

So, seven more Dwarfs to feed. Luckily, that enables our workforce to be more specialised, so I immediately put all their attention into building a tomb for Sarcusa. I debated with myself over the correct location for his tomb, when inspiration struck. Where was his favourite place in the fortress?




In the kitchen.

With the essentials sorted, I put the dwarfs to work finishing the fortifications, gathering wood, filling the pond around Sarcusas tomb and getting food. This was helped when a Liason arrived with a caravan. I quickly bought all his foodstuffs and drinks, so we are now able to continue our colony and hopefully get ourselves self-sufficient soon. Irritatingly, the traders didn't bring any Fox meat, which is a shame, as I have a craving for it. I might have to speak to the trappers about getting some of the local foxes. A breeding pair would be fantastic, to see to my fox needs.

Bedroom space is at a premium, but fortuitously, a few dwarfs seem to have paired off, so we'll need fewer rooms and hopefully we can swell our population! For the first time in a while, my heart was lifted. We could survive here. We could beat the fates and come out alive. I immediately went to find these couples and give them my blessings.






What? Oh god. A gay couple. Well, at least we have one normal couple.






Oh great. We're fucked.

And as it stands, here is our population:


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2010)

Molly... and Willow?

Yeah, good luck with that Smelch.


----------



## strangething (Aug 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah, with the graphics set the female is the amulet and the male is the little pot thing. I think. I always get 1 of each sex.



This is why I don't use a tile set. Graphics are for the weak! :-D


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: DF Succession: Wallstabbed*



Smelge said:


> Phoebus tileset and current version 31.12.v01
> 
> You could have asked this in the other thread...


Will it matter if I play a succession game? I have the current version but I have Mayday's tileset.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 15, 2010)

Of course a furry succession thread would have gay couples right off the bat.

Also, I wanted Molly.  Damn you Willow!


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Molly... and Willow?
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that Smelch.


I've just been adding names as Dwarfs migrate on. We ran out of people to be Dorfed, so I'm just putting in names based on what thread I'm reading at the time. It was honestly pure luck that these couples came like that. The Molly/Willow pairing didn't even have a bedroom when they arrived, so it wasn't until one was assigned a room that the other joined in. I couldn't stop laughing when I saw who was sharing.



lupinealchemist said:


> Will it matter if I play a succession game? I have the current version but I have Mayday's tileset.


 Shouldn't do. It's just the game version number that matters. Graphicsets make no difference.


Ticon said:


> Of course a furry succession thread would have gay couples right off the bat.
> 
> Also, I wanted Molly.  Damn you Willow!


 It was going to happen. I was assigning names without looking at genders. All those couples are standard male/females, it's just the namesakes that aren't.

I reckon I'll be done with my year in a few hours, so in theory, if Sarcusa is about, he can start his turn tonight.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 15, 2010)

Ahahahahaha.  Hahahahaha.  Hahaha.  Ha.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2010)

1st Granite 2052 (Spring)

Another quiet season, diary. We put some extra efforts into defences, despite the main fortifications being complete. I fear the drawbridge is in need of rebuilding, as it doesn't raise. I suspect someone forgot to add hinges to it... Anyway, a few seasons more should see the defences all ready and workable with plenty of places for a future army to defend from.

At the end of this first year, we have expanded and flourished as shown by these etchings:









So, onwards into the next year!

On a more solemn note, I still grieve the loss of Sarcusa, but it appears that one of the migrants arriving a few days prior to his death was in fact his long-lost son trying to find his father. He had barely settled in, and not even located Sarcusa before his horrific death. Since then, I've noticed Sarcusa II watching me from around corners, and in dark tunnels. I fear he may blame me for his fathers death. It is the only reason I can think of for him following me like that.

Regardless of personal issues, I shall strive to keep this fortress alive and working!

I shall end my diary here for this month, as there seems to be someone at my door.



The Save Files are here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4U5CZHBL

Sarcusa is up next, though anyone can grab this save and have a look around. File contains both the save and world. Sarcusa has a week from tonight to complete his turn.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 15, 2010)

i have no idea what's going on but apparently I seduced Willow or something so I'm subscribing to this thread


----------



## Smelge (Aug 15, 2010)

I was reading that Sex Positions thread in Off Topic when a new wave of migrants came in, so I started at the top of the first page and just renamed all the dwarfs in the order people posted. This is one of those fantastic little coincidences that make Dwarf Fortress worth playing.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, I DL'd some some of the stuff, and I'm working on getting all the articles and knowledge I need into one place, but I'll have to sit this one out. But plz plz plz Dorf me. I hope I get killed by something that menaces with spikes.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

It's taking a week or so per user (I got through my year in two days, but Sarcusa hasn't been seen since it was his turn, so we don't know if he'll be doing his reports a season at a time or all in one go. But you might as well sign up, it'll take at least a month to hit the end of the list, which is more than enough time to learn.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Aug 18, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It's taking a week or so per user (I got through my year in two days, but Sarcusa hasn't been seen since it was his turn, so we don't know if he'll be doing his reports a season at a time or all in one go. But you might as well sign up, it'll take at least a month to hit the end of the list, which is more than enough time to learn.



Well, if I've got a whole month to have some fun of my own, you can sign me up for the player rotation.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 18, 2010)

Or we could just start a competing game for those who don't want to wait.

Seriously, I've never heard of succession games taking a week per turn. I'm pretty sure you can do one in half a day. (Unless you play ten minutes every day or something.)


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know, but most of them seem to have a week long turn time. most people can burn through it in an evening, but other people may have trouble finding the time.

Maximum of a week, if a player fails to finish within a week, it moves on automatically. Otherwise it just finishes when they end their year.


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 19, 2010)

A week does seem a little long (maybe try for shorter time to play but more turns) since at the moment, I'm feeling slack ._. I'll finish tomorrow or the day after, little busy with school. (I'm not impressed with me dying tho ._.)


----------



## Smelge (Aug 19, 2010)

It was a completely legitimate mining accident. Didn't I build you a nice coffin in a nice location? You can either be ruling from beyond the grave, or you are your son.

Oh, a heads up though. When the Dwarf caravan comes through, you'll want a fuck-ton of shit like instruments to give them. I may have ordered quite a lot of meat from them, so be ready with barrels to offload into.


----------



## strangething (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you get a screen shot of your trade agreement?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 20, 2010)

Uh, I forgot.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 21, 2010)

Time is running out for Sarcusa. About 23 hours left to finish his turn...


----------



## Sarcusa (Aug 22, 2010)

Urk, sorry for the 1 week wait but I think it's best if I'm skipped. I'm a bit tired atm and still kind of swamped with work @_@


----------



## Lobar (Aug 22, 2010)

K, next is...Ganthan? Who's that?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 22, 2010)

Ganthan is a friend, I'll get him working on it and I'll post up his reports. I was trying to bulk out the player numbers.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 22, 2010)

Sarcusa said:


> Urk, sorry for the 1 week wait but I think it's best if I'm skipped. I'm a bit tired atm and still kind of swamped with work @_@


 
I appeciate you tell us that at the end of the delay though, you certainly saved us several valuable hours during which more dwarves can be murdered in unimaginable ways.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 26, 2010)

Why is it I get the feeling Ganthan won't finish his turn and it'll pass on to Strangething still untouched.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll bet you 3 â˜¼Steel battle axeâ˜¼


----------



## Smelge (Aug 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'll bet you 3 â˜¼Steel battle axeâ˜¼


 Fuck.

Yep, he's decided he wasn't going to finish it on time. Strangething is up next.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4U5CZHBL


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 29, 2010)

Care if I sign up?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 29, 2010)

Will you complete your turn within a week and not drop it at the last minute, rather than waiting until the last few hours before deciding against because surely nobody could have been playing in the time spent dithering. Fuuuuuuu...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Will you complete your turn within a week and not drop it at the last minute, rather than waiting until the last few hours before deciding against because surely nobody could have been playing in the time spent dithering. Fuuuuuuu...



Seeing as a year in game time is a only a few hours irl and I have a week to complete the year, I don't see why I couldn't.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 29, 2010)

Everyone else so far seems to be finding issues with it. We're doing pretty well so far. 2 of 3 dropped at a late stage, at some point, we might actually get a fortress.

Also, added you.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 29, 2010)

Seeing how strangething didn't show up for the last six days, I suggest we pass.

I might also not be able to take my turn due to college. More info & confirmation once Lizard is done.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll give Strangething until tomorrow night to appear, rather than bump him. I've sent him a PM on here and using one of his contacts on FA.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 29, 2010)

Is there a fortress status report that future successors can refer to to better understand the location and present situation?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 29, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is there a fortress status report that future successors can refer to to better understand the location and present situation?




Yeah there's a full report on the progress and such here


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah there's a full report on the progress and such here



I was actually meaning in-game.


----------



## strangething (Aug 30, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## strangething (Aug 30, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Seeing how strangething didn't show up for the last six days, I suggest we pass.



I'm still here. I'm just crazy busy is all. It might be for the best if you skipped me for now. 

I want to do this properly, with journals and screenshots. I dunno if I'll have the time for it this week. MFM is this weekend, and it's the only furry con I go to.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 30, 2010)

So is it my turn then? :x


----------



## Smelge (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes. Fire away.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 30, 2010)

I just had a quick look around before bed.

Very... modern. Open plan. 

I'll try not to spend my entire turn just making it tidier.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 30, 2010)

Does a successor claim a dwarf before or after their turn ends? I would prefer after.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 30, 2010)

Whichever. Get your dwarfs named early on and pray they survive your turn.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I just had a quick look around before bed.
> 
> Very... modern. Open plan.
> 
> I'll try not to spend my entire turn just making it tidier.


 
I like to think ahead. Make it easier to expand later, rather than have traffic problems everywhere.

Also, did you like my Room of Levers.

I won't tell you what any of them do.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Aug 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Also, did you like my Room of Levers.
> 
> I won't tell you what any of them do.



I foresee problems with this room...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Also, did you like my Room of Levers.
> 
> I won't tell you what any of them do.


I know what I'm doing on my turn. >:3


----------



## Smelge (Aug 30, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> I foresee problems with this room...


 I built it right next to the entrance, in case any Gremlins get in and decide to pull some. Easy access. I thought of everything.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 31, 2010)

On an irrelevant note, I started a new game on Fallout 3. I got potential overseer as my GOAT results. That is why I shall call myself overseer upon succession.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2010)

_Diary excerpts from LizardKing Cilobruthosh, Mason._

31st Obsidian, 1052

Well bugger me with a ferret, old Smelch decided he's had enough of bossing us around for a while. Personally I think it's all the time he's been spending "stocktaking". He said he's going to be appointing someone else to babysitlook after things for a while. Just so long as the wee buggers leave me in peace when I'm working the stone I couldn't care less.

1st Granite, 1052

Armok's blood! He's only gone and appointed me! ME! I bet this is revenge for spilling his ale last week. Well well. I guess I'll have to think of some orders for the lads and see what needs doing. 

2nd Granite, 1052

You know, I'd never really _looked_ at this place before. By the Gods it's a bleedin' mess... They're digging some crazy trenches outside, though why they think we need protection from some poncy foxes and deer I don't know. They're right enjoying themselves doing all that digging though, so I'll leave 'em be. 







I also asked CannonFodder to make some more tables and chairs for us. Aint nowhere to bloody sit half the time. Attaman is going to have a go at farming too. I think he's just worried about running out of plump helmets. I swear he keeps a piece of one under his pillow.

4th Granite, 1052

I had a looksie at the kitchen area earlier, and couldn't help but notice that there's no doors to keep the stench out. I know the lazy gits leave bits of dog and whatnot lying around, and no one ever cleans it up before it starts rotting. Horrible stuff. I've ordered some doors put in nearby. I also wonder how poor ol' sarcusa feels about being interred down here, so close to a butchery. I'll have to see to it I make myself a decent tomb of my own, not some quick jobbie in a storage room. 






7th Granite, 1052

It's been a week, so I thought I'd get some real work done. I've asked the lads to extend the sleeping quarters hallway and dig out some room for myself, and my own private workshop. It'll take a little while to set up, but I might as well take the opportunity while it's there. Also, privately, I've decided to call Smelch a "Dastard". I think it fits him. Just have to make sure don't write it down by accident. I've also decided to focus on getting back to work, so I won't be helping the lads out move rocks and things around. It's a job for the peasants anyway. These hands are made for better things.



_(Just a quick play today to figure out what I'm doing, I don't tend to play much during weekdays. I think I spent more time writing this._


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 1, 2010)

What graphics set do you use?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> What graphics set do you use?


 
That's the Ironhand set. There's a slightly different version of it in the Genesis mod, which I prefer.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> That's the Ironhand set. There's a slightly different version of it in the Genesis mod, which I prefer.


The Genesis mod won't interfere with a fortress save, will it?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 2, 2010)

Those trenches were going to be the moat, with some fortifications on the inner side of them. You know, if we find magma.

That comment about poncy fox and deer. You will regret saying that later when nasty things arrive. Also, can you try and catch some foxes and stick them in a room and lock it. We need a fox farm.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> The Genesis mod won't interfere with a fortress save, will it?


 
Most definitely, since it alters almost every core data file.

I have 2 separate installations of DF; one for Genesis, and one for this.



Smelge said:


> That comment about poncy fox and deer. You will regret saying that later when nasty things arrive. Also, can you try and catch some foxes and stick them in a room and lock it. We need a fox farm.


 
A fox farm would be hilarious. I've only seen the one though.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Most definitely, since it alters almost every core data file.
> 
> I have 2 separate installations of DF; one for Genesis, and one for this.



Then how did you install the genesis graphics to regular DF?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 2, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> A fox farm would be hilarious. I've only seen the one though.


 
Catch it!

We just need to get 3 for an almost dead-cert breeding pair.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Then how did you install the genesis graphics to regular DF?


 
I didn't. Genesis comes with an altered version of the Ironhand set, but it's also available separately to Genesis, so I installed that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I didn't. Genesis comes with an altered version of the Ironhand set, but it's also available separately to Genesis, so I installed that.


I'll have to look for this separate altered tileset if I can. A link would help me greatly.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'll have to look for this separate altered tileset if I can. A link would help me greatly.


 


Ironhand


 Genesis


----------



## Atrak (Sep 3, 2010)

This game sounds rather annoying and interesting. Annoying because I like to be the one to control the entire game, but interesting because co-oping like this makes it less predictable. Go ahead and sign me up for player status. There are still three people after Lizard, so that will (hopefully) mean three weeks to practice and play a few games. If I am unable to do it, it will be because of computer issues, but that shouldn't be a problem, because the game doesn't look like it takes up much graphic memory. However, if, for some reason I am unable to do it, I will let you know _before_ I start my turn.

Also, since you would be after me, Void, and you seem to be on top of this thread rubbing it sensually, would it be okay if I finished and uploaded early on my turn? I don't see the need to wait an entire week if the next player is already ready and waiting.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Atrak said:


> the game doesn't look like it takes up much graphic memory.


Pfft.

The game has to keep track of up to 200 levels of mineral deposits, gems and rock formations as well as caves. There's monsters, enemies besieging you and cats fucking everywhere. Every living creature has loads of body parts that are monitored individually for damage or illness, there's fluid dynamics and thousands of other little things. Every dwarf has it's own moods, history and feelings the game has to keep track of. It's incredibly complex, and when you get a few dwarfs and animals in there, it starts eating memory.



> Also, since you would be after me, Void, and you seem to be on top of this thread rubbing it sensually, would it be okay if I finished and uploaded early on my turn? I don't see the need to wait an entire week if the next player is already ready and waiting.


 
That is a good thing to happen. The faster people complete their turns, the faster the next gets to play, the faster you get your second turn.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Pfft.
> 
> The game has to keep track of up to 200 levels of mineral deposits, gems and rock formations as well as caves. There's monsters, enemies besieging you and cats fucking everywhere. Every living creature has loads of body parts that are monitored individually for damage or illness, there's fluid dynamics and thousands of other little things. Every dwarf has it's own moods, history and feelings the game has to keep track of. It's incredibly complex, and when you get a few dwarfs and animals in there, it starts eating memory.


 
"Smelge's left nipple has testicular cancer." Yes, quite complex.

I guess you can't give all the cats the Black Plague or anything, eh? Biological warfare can be quite useful.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Atrak said:


> "Smelge's left nipple has testicular cancer." Yes, quite complex.
> 
> I guess you can't give all the cats the Black Plague or anything, eh? Biological warfare can be quite useful.


 
You can designate them for butchery before they adopt someone. If you butcher them after, the owner gets upset. If you don't want to butcher them, you can always build a Quantum Cage. One of my fortresses has a cage with roughly 32 puppies stuffed in it. As more get born, they go in the cage, as they grow into dogs, they get trained for War.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You can designate them for butchery before they adopt someone. If you butcher them after, the owner gets upset. If you don't want to butcher them, you can always build a Quantum Cage. One of my fortresses has a cage with roughly 32 puppies stuffed in it. As more get born, they go in the cage, as they grow into dogs, they get trained for War.


 
Yes, but can you train cats for war too? I doubt it. Get some War Leopards or War Panthers.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone got a clue about Pump stacks?

the wiki says you need a hole in the floor where the fluid comes up from, a solid floor for the pumping side, a hole in the floor to transmit power down, and a solid bit with door to block it off for fluids to go into, then the reverse on the next floor up and down. Basically, the dark side of the pump is over a hole. Is this correct? Because it refuses to let me build there, and I need to pump my magma up about 30 levels.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2010)

You're not trying to build on semi-molten rock, are you?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> You're not trying to build on semi-molten rock, are you?


 
There is a complete lack of fluids or semi-molten rock anywhere nearby.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2010)

I've not had the pleasure of using pump stacks yet.

Also I should have a further update tonight.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> There is a complete lack of fluids or semi-molten rock anywhere nearby.


If I could see the map layout and materials, I could possibly see the problem. 
When I read the wiki, I saw that stairways block the flow. Could this be your problem?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> If I could see the map layout and materials, I could possibly see the problem.
> When I read the wiki, I saw that stairways block the flow. Could this be your problem?


 
I'm using the Wiki stuff as a guide. Clear holes down, made sure the holes were clear just in case up/down slopes effected it. It comes up as a solid red cross over the hole that is needed for power transmission down.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2010)

From what I understand, it should look something like this:
  P
X*=[]    
  P


P: power source
X: input
*: crank
[]: output
------------------------------------
Do you have a sufficient power source? Each pump uses 10 power.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

You shouldn't need a power source to build it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You shouldn't need a power source to build it.


But if your stacking 30 levels, You should consider getting one.



			
				Smelge said:
			
		

> Basically, the dark side of the pump is over a hole.


You do know that the light tile goes next to the hole and not over it, do you?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

No, light side is input, darkside is output. Input needs to be next to a hole, while dark bit is over a hole. Below, the light side of the pump below gets the input of power.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> No, light side is input, darkside is output. Input needs to be next to a hole, while dark bit is over a hole. Below, the light side of the pump below gets the input of power.


Dark tile also needs to be on solid floor. Your output hole should be beside it.

EDIT: Also, why would you need a hole for output if the point is to move fluid up several levels?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

DFWiki said:
			
		

> The basic functionality is possible because the Output (dark) side of the pump can be built over open space with a machine component located directly below, in this case another Screw Pump.
> 
> Source: http://df.magmawiki.com/index.php/Pump#ixzz0yUvILFVm​



maybe it just means it requires another pump already below, so you have to build from the bottom up.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> maybe it just means it requires another pump already below, so you have to build from the bottom up.


Uh, yeah. 30 levels = 30 pumps, starting with the bottom.
EDIT: I see what your trying to do here. You need a pump directly beneath the hole then start stacking from bottom to top.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, starting at the bottom of the stack works. Which is daft. It's not like you are building them directly on top of each other, there's floors between.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2010)

15th Granite, 1052

I just noticed Molly trying her hand at stonecrafting and failing miserably, while Ticon was standing behind her looking impatient. I gave her something else to do and let Ticon get on with it. I saw a few things she made, they were pretty terrible. Armok knows why anyone let her loose with the chisel.

22nd Granite, 1052

Some dipstick decided we didn't need a drawbridge. The hell are we meant to do, climb in and out of this stupid pit all the time? I made another one myself, but a bit shorter to avoid squishing the animals on guard duty. It's a lot nice than that last one, if I do say so myself. Speaking of which, I replaced the horse with the donkey. Hopefully the horses will start breeding, since we're rather low on meat. With any luck they'll do it somewhere that's easily cleaned.

29th Granite, 1052

I despair sometimes, I really do... As nice as it would be to have some iron battleaxes, even a mason such as I knows that you need some bloody iron first! Attaman has ordered 30 bars of iron made, that should be enough for now. 

3rd Slate, 1052

So my room is finally built, but in a nice section of soil. How the hell am I meant to engrave soil? When I found out which moroI should've realised that before asking them to mine there. Oh well. Once we find some _real_ stone I'll carve up some nice statues. 

14th Slate, 1052

Some grubby peasant ran up to me saying some migrants had arrived. I told the filthy bugger to stop ruining my workshop and went to have a look. Twenty three of them arrived and promptly started annoying me. Half of them seem to lack any useful experience, though there's a few military types, but at least they can clear some of the rubble around. Stubbed my toe on a chunk of limonite last week. I'll go inspect the migrants further tomorrow, I heard they brought some pets with them. 

15th Slate, 1052

Those [illegible scrawlings] have 3 damn kittens!

I need a drink.

4th Felsite, 1052

Brace is acting a little weird today...














14th Felsite, 1052

Brace finally got out of the workshop, claiming he had finished his masterpiece, so I went to have a look...






I don't know much about bone and things, so I took it to the broker, see what he thought of it...






I'm going to punch that guy.


14th Felsite, 1052: Afternoon.

Some elves turned up, and well... Okay, so maybe I was still a bit mad, yes, maybe I'd had a _tad_ too much wine, and _maybe_ punching their liason and seizing all their goods was going a bit too far, but they are elves after all. I hate those guys. Tree-hugging shaven-faced cowards.




_(I'll try to get more screenshots next time, there just wasn't much interesting enough to take pictures of)_


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Is Brace chasing that small child with a syringe?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Is Brace chasing that small child with a syringe?


 
Looks like the mood hit just in time.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Ironhand
> 
> 
> Genesis



Can't seem to find the separate modded tileset on either link. How did you get your tileset?
Is it a simple matter as moving Genesis files to regular DF?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 4, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Can't seem to find the separate modded tileset on either link. How did you get your tileset?
> Is it a simple matter as moving Genesis files to regular DF?


 
If you want just the Ironhand graphics, use this. The Genesis mod has no separate graphics install, it's all or nothing, since it also adds a lot of new monsters and things that are tied to the graphics definitions.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 5, 2010)

You're gonna have to get a move on! Time is running short...


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2010)

Playing as we speak.

You'll be pleased to know we have 3 foxes now.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Playing as we speak.
> 
> You'll be pleased to know we have 3 foxes now.


 
Awesome! Now just get them in a room, and let's start farming!

Remember, they don't breed in cages.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2010)

6th Malachite

Some bloody raccoon keeps stealing mittens. I think the position of our guard animals is a little off. I'll get someone to move them inside and stop them wandering too far. A shame we need the smelly things, I bet they taste quite good.

19th Malachite





I hate kittens.






2nd Galena

Kyle19 gave birth to a girl. I'm glad I have quarters and a workshop far away from her. It'd be a shame if one of my works in progress was to fall on it and crush the squealing little bugger.

24th Galena






I hear a caravan is on the way. Finally we can offload all these little trinkets and things lying around. Bloody nice craftmanship on some of them, we'd better get something decent. I sent Ticon off to trade with them.

24th Galena, afternoon.

Ticon said he traded for _all_ of their meat, some metal bars they had, and some finely crafted bronze shields. A shame they didn't have any wine, but it will suffice. Had to talk to their stupid liason; he just said the place looked nice and buggered off again. I'll never understand why they even bother coming, I'm sure they have some fancy balls to attend, eating tiny portions of fish and things like that. Bah.

2nd Timber

Finally some peace and quiet around here. Looks like things ar-




I suppose I should act worried and whatnot, though we have no defences to speak of. I hope they didn't manage to grab one of the little bu-




Shit.

3rd Timber
Well, I guess little Harley must've been a bit of a burden on his poor mother, since she still seems fairly upbeat about the whole thing. None of this useless sobbing and moping around you see with humans.

9th Timber




What the buggering fuck? Right, enough of this shit, I'm getting all the lads to work on securing the area _properly_. I'm not having any more of this crap. I saw Smelge smirking at me earlier while I was talking to the mother. Bastard. I'm going to dig down a level and make myself a nice bedroom and dining room I think. That at least I can do well.

14th Timber

Wonderful, our friends from Mestthos have arrived. I hope they brought a lot of wine. I told Ticon to get busy, but he said he was busy have a drink. I can't say I blame him. I'm sure the caravan can keep themselves occupied for a short while.

15th Timber

They seemed so impressed with our wonderful little trinkets that Ticon managed to wrangle a whole load of items from them. About a hundred bolts, some plump helmet spawn, a load of meat (ha, cat meat), a few dogs to train or eat, and 1 male and 1 female cow for milking and breeding purposes. Should have plenty of meat and cheese from now on. They've also let us know what they have a desperate need for. Maybe some of their master smiths died or something.







3rd Moonstone

Smelge has told me that all the ramps allowing direct entry to our fortress have now been removed, and I believe the new bridge has also been built. I moved the cheetah and a muskox there to keep watch. That should be the end of our thief probl-






Oh you have _got_to be kidding... Where is the little bastard, I'll wring his bloody neck myse-






Hahahahahahahahahaha






So much for being a master thief. At least the outer drawbridge is connected now, we should be safe from any threats, assuming they can't fly. Goblins can't fly, right?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 5, 2010)

Incredible. You let paedophiles make off with Harley AND Ratte. See, this is exactly why I was building moats. And you questioned it.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I saw Smelge smirking at me earlier while I was talking to the mother. Bastard.





Smelge said:


> Incredible. You let paedophiles make off with Harley AND Ratte. See, this is exactly why I was building moats. And you questioned it.



Knew it.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2010)

12th Moonstone

I was walking past the furnace the other day, and I could've sworn that pile of rock was shimmering or something. Looked like it was a few different rocks at once. Must've been some bad booze...






29th Moonstone






Another dwarf went a little crazy today and started muttering to himself. I'll have to ask one of the farmers to check the crops, there's been a bit too much of that lately. I've also had work begun on a tomb for myself, I don't want to end up stuck in a kitchen. Made myself a nice jet coffin and a statue of glorious Tobul to go in there.

1st Opal, 1053

What a bloody hangover... 

14th Opal






You know, I think I'll just leave the crops alone. That'll look lovely in my room. I've also asked the lads to stop grabbing stone from the large excavation downstairs and just grab what's nearby instead. They must be soft in the head or something, why do I have to tell them these things? No wonder Smelge was so pissed off all the time.

28th Opal

Smelge asked me to collect some foxes for "breeding purposes". Cows and horses will get more meat, but you know, eating the frisky little gits _would_ be satisfying. I think we have about 6 now, I just need to get around to sticking them in a room somewhere. We also seem to have a few puppies sharing a cage in the corner of the cage room, I'm hoping I can train them up as war dogs later on. At the very least they can be a diversion in case anything comes along.

22nd Obsidian

My year is almost up, thank Tobul for that. I've got the rocks cleared out of the way from the main rooms and corridors, so no more stubbed toes. The fortifications are well underway, and all access should be easy to block by raising the drawbridge. There's a cow and a horse for milking, everyone has a room, I've got a nice room and tomb sorted, we have plenty of food and booze, and lots of materials for iron manufacturing. Aside from losing those two brats, I think it's been a pretty good year. Just need to tidy up a few loose ends and hand ov-






Motherfuckers.

23rd Obsidian

Everyone's safely inside, and the gobbos can't get in. They're fucking archers though, so I can't go out to finish the fortifications. I'm glad the little shits don't realise they can climb onto the ground above our entrance, there's still a few distant ramps the lads didn't manage to remove. 

It seems there's 4 of us who know how to wield a crossbow, so I've requested 4 sets of iron armour be made. They could even use those trapped deer we have as target practice first. It also seems Rilvor is handy with a blade and decent enough at dodging and actually knows how to use armour, so he could be handy as well. I'm wondering if it might be better to just let them in and blunder into the traps though, maybe after laying a few more and training up some war dogs. 

I'll leave that for whichever poor sod is up next though, I've had enough of this damn fortress for now, and I doubt there's much I could do in 7 days. I wouldn't mind doing it again though, I've been meaning to try out that magma-heated bathtub project...

1st Hematite

Finally! I've had a quick inventory drawn up to let my successor see where we stand. I feel a bit bad about throwing them straight into a siege, but we've got plenty of food and booze to keep us alive, so no immediate action is required. The fact we have no hospital facilities worries me though, should any of our boys get injured.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Phew. I'll be uploading the save shortly. I'm using the Ironhand graphics, which required replacing a few graphics config files. If the graphics look a bit weird for the next person, I can upload the original versions. It's Francis up next, right? I named loads of dorfs, and can't remember if Francis is in there already. If not, there's a few spare ones.

Oh, also, the upper-left lever is the inner drawbridge, the bottom-right lever is the outer drawbridge. I left some notes on them as well.


http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3060


----------



## Smelge (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice, siege on the second year of play. I did say it was an evil area! If there are still way in to the fortress, they need sealed quickly as well. I've messaged Francis so he'll know it's his turn.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Nice, siege on the second year of play. I did say it was an evil area! If there are still way in to the fortress, they need sealed quickly as well. I've messaged Francis so he'll know it's his turn.


 
I removed all the access ramps a few months before, they're just milling around outside in confusion now. They can still get onto the grass above the entrance, but since it's not a direct way in they're ignoring it. There's only 6 of them, but they all have bows, so if they get lucky it could be quite nasty. I hear arrows seem to have an affinity for inflicting spinal injuries -.-

Edit: If you're using Phoebus instead of Ironhand: http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3064

Just follow the instructions inside, should overwrite the Ironhand versions with original Phoebus versions, they're taken directly from the original Lazy Newb Pack install.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll wrap up something either next weekend, or through the week.
Monday I'll be able to tell if I'm gonna be too busy with work from college, but I really dunno at all what this looks like so far.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> If you want just the Ironhand graphics, use this. The Genesis mod has no separate graphics install, it's all or nothing, since it also adds a lot of new monsters and things that are tied to the graphics definitions.


How can I zoom in to see my dwarves as clearly as yours?
It won't let me zoom in any further.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone know Francis' progress is so far?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 10, 2010)

Not a clue. I'm sort of assuming it'll just pass on to the next guy, but he has two more days.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 10, 2010)

Guess I'll start planning on how to get rid of those goblins then.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 10, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Does anyone know Francis' progress is so far?


 


Smelge said:


> Not a clue. I'm sort of assuming it'll just pass on to the next guy, but he has two more days.


 


Gunnar the Fang said:


> Guess I'll start planning on how to get rid of those goblins then.


 I experimented a bit on the goblins this afternoon. I started trying to build a secondary entrance on the northern edge and fill it with glass disc traps, but failed miserably in my design and the goblins poured into my fortress and immediately slaughtered the few soldiers I had, then proceeded to run rampant on the fortress. Much fun ensued.
I'm not planning to start over or anything, so I guess my turn will be skipped for now. (Unless you want to start over, of course :V)

You might want to do something with all of that iron and crank out some steel, but I'm giving up.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 10, 2010)

So I guess I'll be using Lizard King's save then. Let's see if I can't come up with something.

*Edit:* Just took a quick look around, I don't think I'll end up playing tonight though. I like how tidy everything is, it should make what I'm about to implement a whole lot easier. 

With any luck we'll only lose the unfortunate test victim from my little trap.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 11, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I experimented a bit on the goblins this afternoon. I started trying to build a secondary entrance on the northern edge and fill it with glass disc traps, but failed miserably in my design and the goblins poured into my fortress and immediately slaughtered the few soldiers I had, then proceeded to run rampant on the fortress. Much fun ensued.


 
I had a play to see what I could come up with. A single tile wide corridor with a few corners going out to somewhere near the goblins, and stuff it full of cage traps. But it has to be done fast, as there's a wave of migrants coming pretty soon after.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 11, 2010)

Just finished up my first season, I managed to get rid of the goblins without _too _much trouble and the fort is still intact. I'll try to write up the report tomorrow, but for now I'm off.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 12, 2010)

28th Obsidian:

Ah, that's just grand isn't it. I hear there are goblins eyin' the fort  from across the trench, but none of the imbeciles can find a way inside.  I almost feel bad for Lizardking, having to deal with those slack-jawed  brutes. Almost.

1st Granite:

Where is that bastard! Apparently Lizardking decided to up and retire,  and in his graciousness decided to promote me to Head of Defense... Is  that even a real position? 

Now everybody expects me to fix this mess. Oi, I need a drink.

2nd Granite:

I decided to check up on the defenses of our little fort, I never  realized how utterly helpless this place is, aside from the drawbridges  we have no actual form of protection. Our militia consists mainly of  Smelch and four barely competent marksmen, none of who deem it necessary  to be training for a time like this. The fortifications are unfinished,  and while it would be amusing to watch the idiots scrabble to get  behind their cover, I don't feel like going out there to pick up their  arrow-ridden corpses. Honestly, I say we give 'em the damn fort, not  like there's all that much here worth keeping.

3rd Granite:

Since nobody seems in the mood to join me in trying to outrun our new  friends, I've decided on a new plan to try and get this over as quickly  as possible. The miners have begun digging out the new secondary  entrance and the mechanics and carpenters are readying the components  for a series of traps. Now all we need is the bait... I believe this is a  job fit for only the finest Lord in our fortress, now if only I could  find the sneaky bastard.

15th Granite:

Work on the tunnel is going slower than expected, I've had each of the  mechanics take on an apprentice to help with the overflow, this should  help speed up the preparations. In the meantime I've set about sending a  scout to watch from a safe distance, they seem to be more numerous than  previously thought, half a dozen archers and an identical number of  warriors.











They seem to be rather content waiting around the moat so I find no need  to provoke them as of yet, the traps will be ready soon enough as it  is.

21st Granite:






Ah, perfect timing. While it's siblings are tossed into a cage, lest  some poor fool become attached to our new goblin bait, I'm having one of  the kittens tied up on the far end of the tunnel system. Worst case  situation the cretin dies, but I don't think we'll be that lucky.

4th Slate:

Sigma seems to think it's perfectly fine to organize a party while I'm  busy trying to keep all our important workers on task, I 'oughta lock  him up there with the kitten. I wonder who they'll kill first...

7th Slate:

Molly decided to stop hooking up the mechanisms to lock the door behind  the goblins to keep them from escaping, claiming it was "dangerous  terrain"... It's a single corner from the pad to the gate. I sent her  back to work and gave her my best of wishes.

15th Slate:

Work on the traps are nearly complete, only a few more days and...






Oh dear god, migrants. Everyone's rushing around to throw in the final  touches, but I doubt we will be in time to save those poor souls. Armok  help them.

17th Slate:

We're opening outer drawbridge and secondary entrance as I write this, I  can only pray this works. I was hopping to add more traps, but this  will have to do.






The goblins already found the migrants and have begun moving in,  immediately they scattered in hopes of escaping. I hope they can outrun  arrows or else they don't stand much of a chance. I've withdrawn  everybody to the inner sections of the fortress and ordered the lever to  lock us in pulled, there's nothing we can do to help them now.

27th Slate:

Somehow four of the migrants managed to evade their deaths, after  realizing that nobody had bothered to pull the lever I went to lock us  off myself, running into the survivors along the way. Among them a  Potash Maker, Cheese Maker, Farmer and Siege Engineer... Fantastic, just  what I needed, two yokels and a manure maker. Why couldn't the suturer  or trapper survive?

28th Slate:

Sat down with the four survivors, apparently they were travelling here  in a group of sixteen, the other twelve were slaughtered by the goblin  horde. I believe revenge is in order, those green bastards are gonna pay  for every ounce of blood they spilled!

3rd Felsite:

Strangething decided to throw a party to celebrate the arrival of our  new friends, I nearly went down there and cracked his skull open when I  heard. I'll let them have their fun though, everything is out of our  hands now anyway.

7th Felsite:






All the bastards have finally wandered in, drawn deeper by the helpless  meows and purrs of our furry little friends. It's only a matter of time  now...

15th Felste:

Nyloc seems to be acting rather odd lately, she boarded herself up and  refuses to leave or talk to anybody else, every time anybody gets close  she just glares at us until we leave. I'll have to keep an eye on her.

17th Felsite:

The last of the goblins have finally been captured, though it is not  without loss. One hammerer refused to move closer towards the cages,  probably kept away by the screams from his allies. I sent the militia in  to try and kill the bastard or at least draw him into the trap, in  their haste they forgot to gather their bolts... Needless to say when  Brace tried to beat the Noble Hammergoblin to death with a crossbow his  torso was torn from the lower half of his body. Kelly arrived shortly  after and though she never managed to land a blow, after her legs were  fractured and she fell unconscious, the enraged goblin ran after the  other militia and into a cage.

With the threat gone I opened up the gates and had the twelve and the  master thief taken away, they will be dealt with shortly... For now I  must rest, it's been days since I had a good nights sleep.

18th Felsite:

Nyloc begins work on some mysterious construction, I'll let her keep at  that, she seems rather content. For now I turn my attention to the elf  caravan that decided to arrive so conveniently after the threat is gone,  long eared pricks. I can see why we stole all their hippie crap last  time they showed up, but I'm not in the mood for a bunch of pissed off  tree huggers so I'll try to keep 'em happy.

22nd Felsite:

I've begun work on a new target practice room for the archers and the  upcoming siege operators, as well as graves for all the migrants and a  tomb for Brace. As for the elves, they've arrived and began unpacking,  let's see if we can't try and restock after being holed up for three  months.

It seems Nyloc finished her masterpiece, so I went down to go see for myself.











Not bad, not bad at all... Wait, why did she engrave the a picture of this thing on the cat leather she put on it? I'm gonna stay clear of her for a little while, I think all the stress has messed with her head a little too much... 
------------------------------------------------------

Alright, I'll get another season or two done tomorrow night. I hope I  didn't fail this first attack too bad, I'll try to get around to setting  up more defenses to make it easier for the next player.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 13, 2010)

You should build a cavern, place all the goblin cages in it, remove everything they own, then build fortifications to block them into the centre of the cavern, then set the archers to use them as target practice.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 13, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You should build a cavern, place all the goblin cages in it, remove everything they own, then build fortifications to block them into the centre of the cavern, then set the archers to use them as target practice.


 
Already working on it, though how do you take their belongings from them?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 13, 2010)

If I recall



> *Confiscating prisoner items*: You can strip a captured critter of its equipment by accessing the Stocks screen, finding its possessions, and ordering them dumped from there. Items on goblins are easily identifiable by looking for currently worn narrow/small clothing and weaponry. If you're in doubt whether an item you chose is indeed on your prisoners, zoom on it and you should be pointed to the cage. After you ordered the items dumped, dwarves will come and force the items off your captives. If you have given orders to move a creature to a different cage (for example, if you are building a dungeon to give them some exercise before you kill them), you can select it with v-i and select each individual item for dumping.
> An even easier way to confiscate equipment is to use d-b-d to mark the entire space for dumping, then use k (for unbuilt cages) or t (for built cages) to view and unmark the cage itself.
> 
> Source: http://df.magmawiki.com/index.php/40d:Captured_creatures#ixzz0zPEwJGXk​


​


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 13, 2010)

I just had a weaponsmith taken by a fey mood. He crafted a rose gold menacing spike.

Rose gold is purple.

A big purple menacing spike.


----------



## strangething (Sep 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I just had a weaponsmith taken by a fey mood. He crafted a rose gold menacing spike.
> 
> Rose gold is purple.
> 
> A big purple menacing spike.


 
Clearly, this mighty phallus of doom must be placed at our entrance, to intimidate (and impale) out enemies. 

Hey, does this mean we have a Legendary Weaponsmith now?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 13, 2010)

strangething said:


> Clearly, this mighty phallus of doom must be placed at our entrance, to intimidate (and impale) out enemies.
> 
> Hey, does this mean we have a Legendary Weaponsmith now?


 
Well I do. Gunnar is taking care of the succession fort at the moment, I just thought you guys might find it amusing


----------



## Atrak (Sep 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I just had a weaponsmith taken by a fey mood. He crafted a rose gold menacing spike.
> 
> Rose gold is purple.
> 
> A big purple menacing spike.



Fucking hell.

Dragoneer is here.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 14, 2010)

Holy

Shit


----------



## Smelge (Sep 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Holy
> 
> Shit


Nice.

I'm trying new methods of training my army. I'm building a danger-room.

1) Dig out room
2) Fill it with a checked pattern of training spear traps
3) Link all the spears to various pressure pads distributed throughout the fortress
 4) Lock your soldiers in there


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 14, 2010)

Finished off Summer just now, right up a quick journal tomorrow. Just a quick list of what happened:

- Smelch finds himself a stalker and has a stroke of genius.
- Finished training area but dwarfs refuse to move in the archers.
- Burial tomb completed
- Humans arrived...
- Followed almost instantly by goblins.

Also is it odd that they built a stack of like three hundred stones on a single square on top of the goblin cages?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> Also is it odd that they built a stack of like three hundred stones on a single square on top of the goblin cages?


 
Quantum stockpile \o.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Holy
> 
> Shit



That's one heavy kimono.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 15, 2010)

I think these apply to the Succession fortress.

Also:



YES

This is what happens when you embark on a volcano.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

2nd Hemetite:

I arranged for the construction of a tomb and enough coffins to fit all of the migrants who perished, and dwarfs have been sent to retrieve their bodies. They seemed oddly overjoyed at the chance, I'll have to look into that. I've also made sure that the prisoners were stripped of their equipment lest we have any incidents...

12th Hemetite:

Traded two bins of crafts for a muskox, camel and mountain goat, numerous cages, barrels, bags, seeds, sand and wine. I was a little surprised that the tree huggers didn't try to sell us any of their wood, but we've still got plenty of trees that we can cut down for free.

26th Hemetite:

The elf noble has been following Smelch around for a couple days now, but with all the work we have set he doesn't even seem to have the time to talk to the little bastard. Construction on the barracks and tomb are continuing as scheduled.

7th Malachite:

They haven't even brought all the bodies back and half the damn work is lugging around the clothes from the migrants, I'm gonna crack some skulls if they don't get back to work.

9th Malachite:

Kyle 19 has given birth to a girl and proceeds to lug the little bugger around with her even while she works...

We're getting a little low on lumber stocks so I ordered a number of trees to be cut to replenish our stocks and decided to send out foragers as well to gather up more seeds and berries.






Word of the slaughter of the migrants seems to have deterred a number of incoming groups, looks like we'll be without new citizens for a while longer. It would have been nice to have a few more haulers around.

14th Malachite:






I walked by Smelch's room last night during inspections and saw the elven diplomat watching him while he slept, I think I need to assign a couple members of the militia to watch over him... Wait, didn't the caravan leave a few days ago?

2nd Galena:

One of the little brats is finally old enough where his mom doesn't need to lug it around all day, hopefully this one doesn't get stolen...

5th Galena:






I was overjoyed when I heard the barracks was completed today, now I can finally whip the rag tag militia into decent fighting shape. Now if only I could get some of the lazy bums to stop lugging around mittens and shirts and get the last of the damn prisoners in a cage, we'll see how much the little bastards like getting skewered with bolts.

16th Galena:

Smelch decided to drop all his duties today and go run off to the Mason's workshop, like I needed any more delays as it is. The Noble seemed to finally give up and walked out in a huff in the process, so it wasn't all bad.

18th Galena:






The humans decided to show up today, hopefully they'll have something more useful than their pointy-eared friends.

19th Galena:

Another snatcher showed up and a cat wandering around the moat bumped into the bastard and sent him running, I was so overjoyed that I decided no to eat the little beast for being outside a cage.






22nd Galena:

Damn, another goblin ambush! After the humans got inside we locked up the outer gate to keep them from getting inside. I'm tempted to let the militia out, as they're only soldiers, but I don't feel safe now that they wandered off away from the gates. I'll see if I can't get them caught in the traps as well, we could always use more targets.

27th Galena:






As I was making the final preparations for the traps, I overheard the others saying that Smelch had finished his artifact so I decided to check in on him to see what it is.










... What is wrong with this guy, I'm not sure if should even let him keep the thing for his own safety. If not, I'm sure it'll look quite nice in my new room.

------------------------------

Alright, I'm starting the next season soon. I'll have an update once I'm done. 

Also, seeing as you made it Smelge you can keep the coffer if you want.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes. It's my coffer. Mine.

How is the fox-farm coming along?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the fact that the artifact you created mentions the fortress you created :3

If only the fortress was of the highest quality as well :3c


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 15, 2010)

Not sure how many there were before, but there are ten now. Once I get these goblins locked away I'll carve out a new breeding room for a couple of our pairs and toss 'em in. Maybe eat up a couple extra mechanism in the process.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 15, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> Not sure how many there were before, but there are ten now. Once I get these goblins locked away I'll carve out a new breeding room for a couple of our pairs and toss 'em in. Maybe eat up a couple extra mechanism in the process.


 
They're multiplying!


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 16, 2010)

I was about two thirds of the way through the season and my computer  overheated and crashed... Now I have to start back at the beginning. 

My last day is tomorrow, correct?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 16, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> I was about two thirds of the way through the season and my computer  overheated and crashed... Now I have to start back at the beginning.
> 
> My last day is tomorrow, correct?


 
Yes.

Incidentally, I get the crashes a lot too. Seems that whenevewr I get a fort to midway through the second year, it has enough information to cause my laptop to crash the game. I've got about 8 forts on here, all stuck in autumn 1052.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 16, 2010)

Just finished Autumn and I see why this place is evil... I got ambushed three times within 9 days, so there are twenty or so goblins milling around outside. My marksdwarfs don't understand the concept of picking up and firing bolts so I have a bunch of the green bastards running around in their big cage downstairs, spamming me with interrupted methods. Just hired a new group of archers to try and correct the problem, and even with the kill order they seem too distracted by mourning, sleeping and eating to do anything about it. 

I'll write up the report and try to fix all this shit on my last play tomorrow.


----------



## strangething (Sep 17, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> Just finished Autumn and I see why this place is evil... I got ambushed three times within 9 days, so there are twenty or so goblins milling around outside. My marksdwarfs don't understand the concept of picking up and firing bolts so I have a bunch of the green bastards running around in their big cage downstairs, spamming me with interrupted methods. Just hired a new group of archers to try and correct the problem, and even with the kill order they seem too distracted by mourning, sleeping and eating to do anything about it.



Did you check the military screen? Make sure that each marksdwarf is designated to carry a quiver and a stack of bolts.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2010)

Incidentally, DF update today: http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Incidentally, DF update today: http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/


 
That was 2 days ago :3

It sounds pretty broken at the moment though, I'm going to stick with .12 for now.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 17, 2010)

strangething said:


> Did you check the military screen? Make sure  that each marksdwarf is designated to carry a quiver and a stack of  bolts.


 
Yeah, I just got them firing, they seem to like wandering off even when I  give them the order though or simply stand there and do nothing.

Edit: Scratch that, I may have just solve most of the problems.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 17, 2010)

Finished the last season, it's not too bad... As long as you can fix the problem with the goblins you should be fine. The dwarfs are going to raid the dead caravan now, bringing back a lot of metal bolts with them, so you can kill off the last of the bastards. Just let the miners channel out the holes so the miasma can get out. Other than that everything is up to you. Good luck man, sorry for the mess I left. :V

Oh, there might be some steel armor and a spear floating around the remnants of the military, you can gather them to one person as you see fit, they were originally the first of a couple sets for the leaders, but with all the hectics I never got around to giving them to everybody.

Edit: Journals coming later today, if you want to get a head start and look around, here's the download.

http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3125


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 17, 2010)

Within a couple days, I'll start my year. I've been neglecting DF for my first time playing KOTOR. Hopefully total fun won't ensue upon playing this week.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 17, 2010)

If you clear up the miasma and kill those goblins it won't! Started a bunch of side projects, only the tomb and the failed archery range every made it. Be sure only to release a single or two goblins at a time to prevent utter chaos. I'll explain the new levers I added in the journal at the bottom. 

Probably write it up tomorrow if you ain't playing now, I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 18, 2010)

6th Limestone:







In my haste to get everyone inside, I may have forgotten to unleash the puppies outside... Luckily they should be replaced within a week, they seem to be breeding rather quickly.

10th Limestone:






Actually captured the fools, lets see how wee they perform as targets.

11th Limestone:

Decided to let Smelch keep his damn coffer, he seems to have grown rather attached to it.

16th Limestone:

I ordered a set of steel plate and a spear made for myself, once it is completed I'll see about making a set for Kellie and Smelch as well.

18th Limestone:

More crafts were traded for food, wine, cages, bars and other materials.

23rd Limestone:






The tomb has at last been cleared and the casualties buried, let's see if I can't get some smoothers and engravers down there to fix it up nice and pretty.

2nd Sandstone:

Willow gave birth to a girl today, like we need another worker hauling around their little brat all day...

15th Sandstone:

Smelch asked me to look into fox farming today, so I set about making a room for the little buggers to breed out of the way, but almost immediately one of them tried to escape on the way to the cage and was ripped to shreds by a war hound.






15th Timber:






It's been almost a month since my last entry, I've been busy setting myself aside a room to myself and making sure the preparations for the goblin archery range goes smoothly. While Kelly, Glitch and Sigma were out (probably looting the remains from the previous migrants against my damn orders), a goblin ambush took them by surprise and killed the three of them, and drawn by the sounds of battle and the death screams of three of my most valuable workers another group arrived.






19th Timber:

I have word that our caravan has arrived from the mountains, they'd better move quick... Who am I kidding, they're going to die anyway.

24th Timber:

A third damn ambush, did we settle right in the middle of some god damn goblin territory? This make about fifty of the green buggers that I've seen.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 18, 2010)

3rd Moonstone:

I've released the goblins and ordered the marksmen to open fire, but they seem content to arrive at their own pace and stare into the the cage as the crazy bastards run in circles inside, half of them even showed up trying to load arrows into their crossbows... These idiots are hopeless.

11th Moonstone: 

Finally got the archers to open fire into the cage, so I left them to that. Ticon seemed s inspired by their suffering that he was taken by a mood and rushed off to a craft station to get to work.

2oth Moonstone:

Finally two of the goblins died after being pummeled with wooden bolts for several days. 






Note to self: Release prisoners in smaller groups.

13th Opal:

Got the retards out of the catapult area, they'd been to scared to run around a box of caged goblins until they were staving, dehydrated and tired. Unsurprisingly these were the brave members of our militia, hooray.

20th Opal:

Despite constant reminders that the goblins are locked up, the mere sight or sound of them sends these spineless dwarfs running and screaming, only to come whining to me to kill them already... You think I wouldn't have done that already if I could?

3rd Obsidian:

Rossyfox died trying to pick up a goblin cage while there were still goblins in the tunnel, apparently no one found it necessary to pull the lever to lock the gate up there. I hate this place more and more everyday.

5th Obdisian:






Miasma is runnign rampant in the goblin cages, and while I think it hilarious to watch them suffer for what they've done, we need to ventilate that area so the marksdwarfs can get back over there and kill the rest of them.

22nd Obsidian:

I've had enough of these green bastards, I need to find a way to get at of this damn position. I don't care who they find to replace me, as long as I'm not the one getting bitched at every time one of the morons runs off and gets himself killed.

26th Obsidian:

Lokum seems perfectly content about starving trying to get the one piece of food by the goblin cages, despite it being forbidden, even though there is an entire food stockpile nearbl.

29th Obsidian:

Everybody else has run out to go gather up supplies from the caravan, I'm going to see if I can't lay low for a couple months and let this whole thing blow over, I actually feel sorry for the poor bastard that has to come clean up this mess. The forts got plenty of supplies, but I'm not dealing with the morons that protect this place anymore, even if I knew what I was doing we'd be screwed if they're our best chance for protection. 






If anyone ever finds this journal, have fun, you got the damn job.

----------------------------------

Almost forgot the levers:

Near the cage, the left unlocks the cages (but they were broken almost immediately by the goblins), and the right opens and closes the bridge that acts as a gate ( can't get anyone over there once the cages are open).

At the bottom leading up to the trap corridor: Top opens and closes the inner gates and the bottom controls the outer gate (may have to pull twice to open the outer gate due to the pressure pad).


----------



## Smelge (Sep 18, 2010)

I've had a quick play on this. The fortress is in trouble. Those goblins in the cage are scaring everyone. Several dwarfs are starving and dehydrated because they're scared of the goblins. Walling them in works, but the distance they need to construct a wall means you're walling off your workshops.

This will be difficult for the next player.

Also, you killed me, you bastard.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 18, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I've had a quick play on this. The fortress is in trouble. Those goblins in the cage are scaring everyone. Several dwarfs are starving and dehydrated because they're scared of the goblins. Walling them in works, but the distance they need to construct a wall means you're walling off your workshops.
> 
> This will be difficult for the next player.



Yeah, I underestimated the time it would take to kill the goblins as well as the range that they were able to interrupt dwarfs at. Hopefully once they bring back the hundred or so metal bolts from the caravan that was destroyed the next player can kill them and try to repair the mess I made...



Smelge said:


> Also, you killed me, you bastard.



Wait, I did? I just checked my logs, and the last record of you was that you threw a tantrum then you calmed down, it never said anything about you dying. Oh, I realize now, I put Smelch instead of Glitch on the death report, I'll fix it now.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 19, 2010)

Any progress from Lupine?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 21, 2010)

Just looked at it today...

...Fuck. 
I'm not sure how to remedy this situation. I might have to try forbidding the zones near the goblins and makes tunnels around said zone. I just hope I can get them to do the job before starving to death. 

Is this a bad time to mention I haven't reached the military milestone in my DF experience yet? Hopefully tutorials will help me quickly.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 22, 2010)

I am really not sure what the dwarves are going by the goblins for when the dining room is the other way.

Is it possible that I can receive help from the previous overseers?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 22, 2010)

Well.

I ran a few tests when the file first went up.

1) Wall off an area. Build the wall as far down the main corridor as possible, and accept that you've lost the forges and stockpiles in that area for as long as it takes those fuckers to starve and die. You'll probably lose the Siege engineer too, who wants to stay in that area.

2) Wait for the Archers to figure out their arse from their tits and end the Goblins, but this affects the happiness of the fortress and stops people from doing anything in the meantime.

3) Use Runesmith and just tick the "Dead" boxes for all the Goblins.

Ideally, trapping the corridor with Cage Traps, then dropping the bridge would work. Except the lever for the bridge is right next to their cage, and you'll never get anyone to pull it. Sending in some Axedwarfs to chop them up would work, but they've all been released with their weapons and armour still on them, so the Dwarfs would die. Emptying a lake on them doesn't work because of the Fortifications. Possibly, you could dig a tunnel from outside the moat in, under or above the Goblin cage and sacrifice a miner to open it up so the Gobbos escape out of the Fortress. Possibly getting a no-name dwarf to do it by upgrading him to Miner and downgrading a named miner with actual skill to something else.

In fact, that might be the best idea.

1) Turn a miner with skills into something harmless, like a farmer, so he drops his pick. Choose a peasant or other useless dwarf and assign him to Miner.

2) Seal the miner outside the Fortress by letting him start digging, then closing the drawbridge.

3) Tunnel from the moat in to the Goblins

4) Before the tunnel is complete, you could stick a bunch of cage traps in there to catch the fuckers again.

Give me half an hour, I'll see what works.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, use a trapped tunnel leading out of the fortress to release the Goblins.

Also, please build a hospital. Smelch seems to have a punctured lung and broken ribs.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 22, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Yes, use a trapped tunnel leading out of the fortress to release the Goblins.
> 
> Also, please build a hospital. Smelch seems to have a punctured lung and broken ribs.


If I can pull this off, I will decorate your tomb with some nice shit afterward.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 22, 2010)

Add a few corners in it, to give the miner time to escape, as some of those goblins are bowgoblins. But remember not to trap corners, as they'll move diagonally and avoid the ones right in the corners.

All they want to do is escape from the map, so as long as all the other dwarfs are tucked safely inside, it should be ok if a few escape. The arena needs renovation for starters. Those fortifications need to come down. Placing it in a major throughfare is a bad plan, putting it away from where it'll scare everyone else is best. Also, removing their weapons first means plenty of battering time for your dwarfs. And don't use a bridge to get in and out. Use doors with a bridge forming an airlock, but with a bridge set up to be the size of the arena, so if things go wrong, you can annihilate everything in it.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 22, 2010)

I will hopefully be getting my computer back today, which will enable me to play DF without being annoying. If it comes to be my turn and you don't hear back from me on the first day that my turn starts, just skip me this time.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 22, 2010)

Atrak said:


> I will hopefully be getting my computer back today, which will enable me to play DF without being annoying. If it comes to be my turn and you don't hear back from me on the first day that my turn starts, just skip me this time.


 
So if you don't reply, I'm up after Lupine. Ok.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, at least you found a way to fix it, now you can try and recover from my fuck-up. Towards the end I got distracted and messed up quite a bit. (Could have sworn I took the bows from the goblins though, only the macemen should have weapons that I missed. I tossed them in forgetting to remove their equipment.)

Eh, at least I won't underestimate the panic goblins can cause, that archery range design will never again see light.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadly, I don't think I'll finish my turn in time. So either Atrak or Smelge can play using the above solutions. I can take the time till the next cycle to improve on my management skills.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 23, 2010)

Atrak skipped his turn, which brings it back to me.

I've done a little bit of playing, and I can report that the Goblins have been dealt with. Unfortunately, there have also been casualties. One possession, one case of insanity, one in hospital and one dead.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 23, 2010)

Diary of Smelch the Dastard, 2nd Granite 1054

So it comes to this again.

I hand the reins over to Lizardking, he rules for little more than a year. I clearly remember standing outside the gates in the cool air, as spring approached. Lizardking laid a hand on my shoulder and asked me to take command of the fortress again. None could compare to my first year of supremacy. I agreed. I wasn't too happy with a few things that Lizardking had done. I told him as much, outlining in great detail exactly what he had done wrong. The next thing I recall, is waking up in a hospital bed. They say I was possessed for a time. They say it is a year later, and that in my place, Gunnar was promoted to leadership. I know nothing of all this, and I'm not entirely sure why I have a broken rib and punctured lung. What I do know, is that this fortress has suffered without me for too long. I am back, and things are going to change around here!

My first job was to figure out why half the fortress was running around screaming, and avoiding work. I quickly found the source. A square of fortifications with a pack of Goblins inside. They had to be removed. Poor Ticon had a screaming fit and had to be put to bed.

The solution? A tunnel lined with traps entering the arena. A brave miner goes in, opens a passage and runs. The goblins enter the corridor and straight into the cages again. Sorted. A tunnel was dug, traps laid out. It was up to one brave soul to make the entrance. It fell to Kyle19. He strode up the corridor, with a confident gait, not quite hiding the shake of his legs and hands. He vanished around the corner and we heard the distant sounds of his pick at work. Suddenly a scream of triumph from the goblins. They were free, followed by a multitude of snaps and some screams of pain.






We waited until the noise had stopped. A figure appeared from the dust. It was Kyle19, covered in blood.

In his confusion, he had charged into the arena and been accosted by several goblins. He dodged most of them, but was cornered by the last one. Blow after blow they traded until the pick lodged itself deep in the forehead of the foul creature. Kyle19 was unscratched. The goblins dealt with. Rejoicing was on the cards.






It was too much for poor Skittle. Frothing at the mouth, she dropped her tools and most of her clothes and sank into a deep depression, wandering the corridors weeping and wailing. The whole fortress keenly felt the degredation of her mind. But the worst was still to come...











We were still mourning poor Ticon when Lupine went mental and claimed a Craftsdwarf workshop. He quickly gathered some rocks, but kept screaming for bones and gems. There were plenty of gems available, but he showed no inclination to use them. A horse was slaughtered for the bones, but Lupine sat in his workshop screaming for the ingredients over and over. We feared he may be lost to us.






The fortress sank to it's lowest. The recent deaths had been heard about back in the Mountainhomes. Nobody would risk the trail to our door. Despite morale being low, I decided a party might cheer things up a bit, so I organised one in the dining hall. I ordered another horse slaughtered so we could feast upon it. We quaffed ale and ate cooked horse late into the night. I was halfway through a song about Hedgehogs when I felt a tug on my trousers. Looking down, young Ratte was standing by the table. "What is it, young one?" I boomed, the whole dining hall quietening to see what event had caused the child to interrupt.

"Sire! Lupine has started working!"


----------



## Smelge (Sep 23, 2010)

7th Felsite

Lupine works unabated in his workshop. It seems he had been lacking enough bones. The fortuitous slaughter of a second horse enabled his construction. We are all thankful that he will likely return to his usual self, rather than drift off into insanity. On top of that, exploratory shafts have found a rich vein of Magnetite laced with Bituminous coal. I ordered the strip mining of that area.

In the meantime, plans have been laid for a new arena that allows warriors access, stops people being scared by what they see, and allows safe removal of any leftover creatures. On the whole, I think we are now on the upswing. Finally things are starting to go righ...






Fuck. Well, it could be worse I suppose. Only a few Goblins. I promptly order everyone inside the Fortress. We have defences, these goblins should be no problem.






Uh...






Ah...






Oh, for fuck sake...






First things first. All the Dwarfs outside the Fortress bridges are now dead, so it's just the Elves and the Gobbos out there. Luckily, they slughtered Bobskunk and Icky well away from the entrance, while the elves are right next to it.






I order the bridge dropped to allow the Elves in. We need the trade goods.






They scramble in, and the bridge slams shut behind them, sealing us all in. Until we open the trap tunnel, there is no way in or out of Wallstabbed. They arrive at the Depot, looking visibly relieved to have got here alive. I know how they feel, though I draw the line at sympathising with them. Our broker, Rakuen Growlithe is awoken, and the wealth of Wallstabbed is brought to the depot.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 23, 2010)

The Elves seem reticent to trade their goods for our fine quality bone bolt. A flurry of wheeling and dealing takes place, as the merchants peruse a list of what the fortress has to offer them and what they are willing to part with. In the end, an amicable deal is reached. We take all their stuff, and they get a bone bolt. They decline the bone bolt. They seem to be angry at the deal they have wrought. They look like they are ready to go for the weapons sat in the depot. The Dwarf guards go for their weapons. A tense standoff ensues, both sides on a hairtrigger.

"LUPINE HAS MADE A BEAUTIFUL EAR-RING!" someone screams from below. The sudden release of tension is only matched by the release of a crossbow. Anarchy erupts in the Trade depot.






















At that moment, I walk up the stairs from below, with the Elven Trade Liason. He screams in horror at the slaughter in front of him. He starts shouting racial epithets that quite hurt my feelings. But when he threatens to come next year at the head of a mighty army, debate breaks down.






Every one of the Elves is dead. ironically, the first tipped onto the garbage heap is riddled with the very bone bolts he refused to leave with. These events have shaken us all, and I fear the repercussions may be far-reaching and very, very...

Ooooh


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 23, 2010)

Smelge said:


>


I am pleased. First I make a kickass earring out of horses, and several elven skulls were split open over a trading malfunction.

Why don't anyone post engravings in the fortress? I am eager to see Wallstabbed's morbid history carved in stone.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 23, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I am pleased. First I make a kickass earring out of horses, and several elven skulls were split open over a trading malfunction.
> 
> Why don't anyone post engravings in the fortress? I am eager to see Wallstabbed's morbid history carved in stone.


 
I foresee tremendous amounts of death and goblin induced horror carved into bedrooms and dinning halls alike.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 23, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> I foresee tremendous amounts of death and goblin induced horror carved into bedrooms and dinning halls alike.


That's why we should do it.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2010)

Just got back from holiday. Looks like some _interesting_ events have occurred.

At least I didn't die :3


----------



## Smelge (Sep 26, 2010)

Note to self: Kill Lizardking

I'm having issues.

My fucked computer is now back, so I have loaded up DF onto it. However, I can't get any of the savegames to work on it. Trying to fix this.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Well. Got it working again, and I am now playing through the next few seasons. These Goblin invaders don't seem to want to leave, so I'm going to utilise another tunnel trap. However, it may have gone slightly wrong. Two dwarfs have died, both named and...uh...yeah.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Two dwarfs have died, both named and...uh...yeah.


 
D:

Why not send some unimportant nobody to do the dangerous jobs?


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Well. Got it working again, and I am now playing  through the next few seasons. These Goblin invaders don't seem to want  to leave, so I'm going to utilise another tunnel trap. However, it may  have gone slightly wrong. Two dwarfs have died, both named  and...uh...yeah.



... :C

Did they die good deaths?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Diary of Smelch the Dastard, Summer 1054

Well, what a season we've had.

First there was the successful "trade" with the Elves at the end of Spring, and the Goblin raiders lurking on the doorstep.

The Elves were no trouble at all. We were so busy moving their goods to the stockpiles, that we didn't really have time to move the bodies, so we stacked them inside the fortifications just inside the inner drawbridge. That worked quite well for a while, until little FayV noticed a sort of ripe smell in that general area...







Luckily, the miasma went away before too long, and we were just left with a nice stack of bones, so I set up a management order to get some Bone Crafts on the go. For a while, it was ok, though a few of us were still a little miserable due to poor insane Skittle wandering the halls crying to herself.






Remarkably, the mood lifted, and several dwarfs became ecstatic! If I'd known that would happen, I'd have had her dropped down a well or something. Now that the mood issues were sorted, it was time to pay attention to the goblins. Simple task, another entrance tunnel modification, and some cage traps. A locked door inside the fortress stopped anyone other than the miner getting out. I decided it was time to lead by example, so I left the fort behind, locked the door and went to open the tunnel.

I chipped away at the stone, until the faintest breath of air came through. I girded my loins, and opened the tunnel to the outside world. I remained remarkably unperforated, but I did hear movement from above, so I decided it was time to leg it back to safety and let the goblins find the traps. As I ran for it, I heard a few snaps behind me. Perfect. I unlocked the door and was flattened behind it as it swung open. Grumbling and rubbing my nose, I only saw the outline of a solitary dwarf heading for the trap tunnel. I shouted at him to come back. I don't know who it was, but they ignored me and continued. Either gripped by a suicidal urge, or a strong desire to have a caged Goblin in his room.






Everyone was stunned. Why would he do that? Lizardthing will always remain in our hearts and mi...





Oh, a baby. What were we upset about again?

Anyway, Arshes Nei, the Useless Peasant decided to call her spawn "Lesboking" or something after some guy that died. I see bright things in his future!

It seemed as though the threat had passed, so I rallied my squad and we went for a wander around outside, to see if any goblins were still around. There was some horribly disfigured dead mouldy thing in the trap corridor, but that was all we did see. The gates came down and the Fortress was open for business again. And not a moment too soon!






I gave the orders, and everyone rushed to grab all our craft goods, gems and strip the goblin prisoners of all their armour and weapons. In the end, we got about 42,000 Dwarfbux and bought everything the traders had on them. And most of that came from the weapons the gobbos were carrying. Result!

Anyway, I have to stop writing now, as there's this unpleasant meaty mass still down in the trap tunnel. We need to get rid of it somehow. It's starting to stain the walls.




LizardKing said:


> D:
> 
> Why not send some unimportant nobody to do the dangerous jobs?


 
I didn't tell anyone to do anything. Everyone had been told to stay inside, but your guy decided to charge up the passage the second I unlocked the door to let myself back in. It was entirely accidental.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh sweet Jesus, lashers. Whips are basically nukes on a string in normal DF, regardless of quality or what they're made of. If even one of those guys gets inside you can wave goodbye to the fort.

I think my guy was just looking for some S&M. RIP.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Now that the Goblins have left, we can work our way through the autumn and improve the fortress.

Manager orders are being worked on, and all the trade goods from the last caravan are being stored. Work is starting on a new arena away from the main areas, and with a safety system that ensures nothing can escape.

*



*

CannonFodder ran into a clothiers workshop, threw everything out of it, then started racing around grabbing stuff. Silk, rocks, gems, then he started screaming for body parts. I don't know what the fuck he's making in there, but I'm not gonna wear it. That said, the items he's using are pretty expensive and theres a lot of them. This should be a good boost to our accrued wealth...






And then Icen dropped a baby while she was eating. Nice. Must remember to have the dining room scrubbed before I use it next.






Fuck you. Fuck. You.









That is the scariest fucking sock I have ever seen. Couldn't he have made two? A pair? What the hell are we going to do with one menacing sock?

Oh well. Now seems a good time to have a look at some of the interesting engravings around the place.














I like the engraving of my coffer.






Maybe migrants aren't coming because we lack enough bedrooms? Can they have heard that in the Mountainhomes? Either way, sleeping space is at a premium, so I've set out plans for a mass bedroom area and got the mining crew set to it immediately.






Fuck.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, an ambush. Guess it's time to set up an alert...

Then a caravan arrives, but gets in safely...




Two ambushes?




Shiiit




Three?!?




And a snatcher?
Well, that one isn't a problem. He walked straight into a cage trap. Unfortunately, I'd ordered the lever pulled for the outer gates, but some dwarfs slipped out before it shut...




Another snatcher?












Sweet Armok.




WHY? WHYYYY?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

So, the situation is grim. Four ambushes in a row




Five ambushes in a row




Five ambushes in a row AND another fucking snatcher. 




Yes, why don't we all have babies just to give the snatchers something to do?




THAT WAS SARCASM! STOP IT!

The gates are shut, burrows in action and dwarfs busy hauling stuff to the depot, working through the crisis. Guess it's time to open the trap tunnel again.






The Goblins appoach, both military squads waiting in case they slip through.

Several Goblins are caught. Their screams of rage echo down the corridor. But 6 of them stay where they are. Do I move the military in? Can I take them yet? The point is rendered moot, as several haulers rush past intent on emptying some of the cages. All I can do now is send the troops in and pray to Armok that someone survives...


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you not forbid the traps? Or create a burrow excluding that section?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Did you not forbid the traps? Or create a burrow excluding that section?


 
Uhh...

Ok, I know now.

Anyway, I just think you are annoyed because I've gotten you killed, reborn then snatched by pedophile goblins all in one day.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 28, 2010)

... I died in my own trap tunnel. I don't know if that's ironic or just plain depressing. 

After all the death I can't imagine this fort surviving much longer. There has to have been at least two hundred goblins attacking the damn fortress over the last two years, we might actually end up capturing the entire goblin population at this rate.


Also, there is no record of humans, goblins or elves in my current fort, only a dwarven and lizardmen civilization. Should I be a little concerned?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> Also, there is no record of humans, goblins or elves in my current fort, only a dwarven and lizardmen civilization. Should I be a little concerned?


 
This fortress had better damn well survive. The new living quarters took me an hour to plan and lay down.

And it won't say anything about civilistations in your world until you meet them. However, I now make a point of checking what civilisations are out there during worldgen after having my best fortress so far, everyone kitted out in adamantine, magma on tap, massive defences, and not a single hostile race in the world.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> This fortress had better damn well survive. The new living quarters took me an hour to plan and lay down.
> 
> And it won't say anything about civilistations in your world until you meet them. However, I now make a point of checking what civilisations are out there during worldgen after having my best fortress so far, everyone kitted out in adamantine, magma on tap, massive defences, and not a single hostile race in the world.


 
No human or elven caravan have arrived and I just got my second dwarven caravan, though oddly there seems to be an masterwork adamantine sword around ten levels from the bottom of the map, but I don't think it would be bright to dig all the way down for a sword to give one of my recruits. Much fun would ensue.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> No human or elven caravan have arrived and I just got my second dwarven caravan, though oddly there seems to be an masterwork adamantine sword around ten levels from the bottom of the map, but I don't think it would be bright to dig all the way down for a sword to give one of my recruits. Much fun would ensue.


 
Seems legit. Go for it.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 28, 2010)

I could try, next time I play I'll tell you how far I get. Five bucks says it's surrounded by something I can't kill or at the bottom of a pit of lava.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Talking of things at the bottom of lava...

One of my other fortresses was built into the side of a volcano, so had surface magma. I knew there was adamantine down there somewhere. So when one of my dwarfs died, I built a platform over the magma, put a sarcophagus on the end, built walls and roof ovaer it to almost seal it, then I chained a cat in there with the dead dwarf and sealed it. Then I deconstructed the floor tile connecting it to the side.

It works pretty well as a dwarven submersible, letting you see everything dow there, until you realise that something in there is not magmaproof, and it starts dissolving. It got far enough to show me the adamantine deposits though.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 29, 2010)

Diary of Smelch the Dastard, Winter 1054

The siege was repelled at minmal cost, and not a single military dwarf was hurt in the fight, so that was good. A few peasants cacked it, but thank Armok the useful ones survived.

The gates were lowered and the poplulace streamed out again, gathering wood, corpses and items left strewn about. I let them have a bit of freedom, everyone has had a rough few months, so some relaxation is good.






Strangething is a woodworker, so let's hope for something useful and expensive to attract those migrants. Talking of which, the bedroom level is taking shape nicely, with over a quarter of it ready for smoothing and cleaning. The first few beds and doors have gone in too. On top of that, the arena is nearing completion:






The floor above has a balcony and goblin stockpile, where we can strip them of weapons then chuck them into the pit. The right hand bridge is the entrance, and must be up when the arena is in use. The floor of the arena will a pair of large bridges. These are also kept in the UP position. If anything in the arena needs to be dealt with, a simple lever pull will annihilate them from existence. The entrance is linked up and ready for use now, the other two bridges are almost ready to be linked.

Just then, I hear a shout from down the hall...






Nobody knows why. He just stopped drinking. It may have had something to do with losing a wife and child, but who the hell cares about that kind of shit? What a complete Elf.














Guess who is going to be drafted into the army?

With that, the year drifted to a quiet close. Management orders are ensuring a stockpile of metals, though I have earmarked some Black Bronze to be smithed into a Sarcophagus. To the next ruler, when it is completed, can you please put it in my burial room. It's the one next to my bedroom, through the "Fox-fun" room.











We have a lot of goblins, so the priority needs to be getting them disarmed, into the arena stockpile, get the arena finished and set up a dedicated axedwarf squad to train in there. For myself though, I am tired of the constant fighting, so I am handing the job of Overseer to the next person who walks through my door...

Save file is here: http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3190

We're pretty well off for food and drink, so that is not too much of an issue. Building up a proper military is a primary concern. We need to be able to keep the gates open for wood collection, and digging down for adamantine and other goodies will need some people who know which way to hold an axe.

Hopefully, migrants will start appearing again as all trade caravans have gone away ecstatic due to the amount of profits they got. And we've had a real baby-boom too, with them dropping out of dwarfs all over the place.

Next player is Sarcusa. He has 24hrs to respond or it passes on to the next player.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2010)

My surname looks like "Shove the shit". 

I was just thinking this morning some bridges would be good in the area, but it appears you've already done that :3 Whoever takes over next should make sure the lever is far away so they wont be too scared to pull it.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 29, 2010)

In the arena? It's all solid walls, so once the drawbridge is up, the room is sealed apart from above, and once the goblins are disarmed, they don't seem to care much.

I have to say, your dwarfs have been incredibly unlucky. None of it was planned, and I suspect it is punishment for asking not to be killed.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2010)

At least I have a coffin that isn't in a kitchen :3


----------



## strangething (Sep 29, 2010)

Smelge, are you using Truetype in these screenshots?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 29, 2010)

strangething said:


> Smelge, are you using Truetype in these screenshots?


 
I honestly have no idea. I got the Ironhand graphics now, because I couldn't get a working version of Phoebus. It's just whatever it came with. I dislike how it messes up some of the letters.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Sep 29, 2010)

Almost a third of the population are children and babies...


Also, loving that second noble, such a fitting position for one with such class and elegance.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2010)

Also I just noticed Rakuen's job title ^___^


----------



## Smelge (Sep 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Also I just noticed Rakuen's job title ^___^


 
Then you're gonna love what's in his bedroom.

A single square Fox stockpile and a single square Fat stockpile.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 30, 2010)

Nothing back from Sarcusa, so I guess it shuffles on to Strangething. He has 24hrs to respond or it passes to Lizardking.


----------



## Rophel (Sep 30, 2010)

It pains me to see that, aside from a few regulars, the only ones interested in this haggard outpost are goblins. In that case, a newcomer appears! ...That being myself. Could you add me to your list, in case anyone else drops out?


----------



## strangething (Sep 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I honestly have no idea. I got the Ironhand graphics now, because I couldn't get a working version of Phoebus. It's just whatever it came with. I dislike how it messes up some of the letters.


 
Ah, Truetype is turned on by default in Ironhand. You can turn it off in the init file. Apparently there are problems with the accent marks when using true type.


----------



## strangething (Oct 1, 2010)

*From the Journal of Strangething Itonetest: *

1st Granite

I had only just come out of my fugue when they told me.I understood that I had been possessed, and had made a really nice hatch cover while in thrall to unknown forces from the beyond. It has anvils on it. 

The other news was that I was to be the fortress overseer for the next year. Is that how it works around here? Get possessed, they put you in charge? 

Anyway, I was too busy with my carpentry. I still had many barrels to make, and then an order for 60 beds. I dunno why we need so many beds now, there's only 33 of us left now. 

That's when it hit me. If I'm in charge, then I get to decide how many beds we need. The rush of power may go to my head. 

Since I've been too busy with my carpentry to keep up with recent events, I spend some time reacquainting myself with my home. Food and living space are well in hand. We have an adequate store of trade goods for the merchants. There are just a few challenges facing the fortress: 

*The Honorable Dead*

First are the four dead dwarves rotting in our courtyard. The proper thing to do is to build some stone coffins and lay them to rest. Unfortunately, our mason is among the slain. Which is more respectful, well-made wooden caskets or poorly made stone coffins? I write out a work order for four wooden caskets. 

*The Stench*

Things are rotting in the trade depot. I make a temporary food stockpile to save what we can. It's not that we need the food, but the smell is terrible. The carpenter's shop is loaded with barrels, anyway. 

I think the refuse pile is too close to the main entrance. The smell of dead elves almost knocks me down every time I walk by. 

*Goblin prisoners*

We also have around 40 goblin POWs thanks to our cage traps. There is an atom smasher under construction, presumably to execute the goblins. Bits of it keep getting suspended for some reason. Just push the rocks out of the way, guys! 

*Foxes and Deer*

We have a large number of caged wild animals in the fortress. We don't seem to have an animal trainer anymore. I asked Jashwa to try it. He says he'll try, but taming foxes may be beyond his skill. I told him to start on something easier, like a bear. We might need a Dungeon Master for the foxes. 

*Clothing*

It seems that all our clothing is wearing out, and there are no new clothes in the fortress. That seems odd with a legendary clothier in the group. I order a loom to be built to produce cloth for clothing. 

Addenda:

12th Granite

Summercat gives birth to a son. This is her fifth child, two babies and three older children. I don't know where she finds the time. 

19th Granite

Huh. Apparently there was a work order for a black bronze sarcophagus. I really must go over these work orders from last year. 

25th Granite

Jashwa finished training that bear. Good for him! Now to train some of these dogs into war dogs.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 1, 2010)

Black Bronze Sarcophagus goes in my room please.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 1, 2010)

A little aside for a moment, I was looking through the stocks in my current fortress and noticed an anomaly. Apparently I have a mastercrafted Adamantine sword. So I had a look for it and found it. In a demonic fortress directly under my fort. Stuffed full of demons. In one of the cave layers. I was under the impression that hellforts were lower than the adamantine deposits. You know, in hell. This one is sat about 30 layers above hell, and is going to make putting a well into the lake interesting.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 1, 2010)

After having had enough with your war-torn fortress in the nostrils of nowhere, you start a new outpost that will potentially unleash blind cave dragons and slithering horrors made entirely of fanged eyeballs at the same time? Circumstances are clearly not in your favour.


----------



## strangething (Oct 2, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Black Bronze Sarcophagus goes in my room please.



You want a coffin in your room? Do you mind if someone is buried in it? 

*From the Journal of Strangething Itonetest:*


4th Slate 

Making progress on the confusing collection of animals here. The cage near the kennals will be the dog cage, and the one near the kitchens will be the cow cage. 

5th Slate

After making sure that the children are all confined to indoors, I lowered the main drawbridge for the first time. 

There are two plump helmets outside in the grass. Not growing, not rotting, just there. Strange. 

We discover another dead dwarf on the hill. Time to make another casket. 

The other dwarves hesitate to throw the remains of beloved pets on the garbage heap with the elves and goblins. They would rather these same beloved pets simply rot where they fell. So we need caskets for a pet cemetary as well. 

8th  Slate

The children are not staying confined to the burrow as I instructed. So frustrating. 

14th Slate

It is very slow going trying to run a fortress with only 23 adult dwarves. And 11 kids, but they don't count. 

19th Slate

Good news! While expanding the crypts, the miners hit a deposit of platinum. That's on top of the use supplies of iron. With all the metal ore we are finding, there should be a healthy migrant wave coming along soon.

24th Slate

The gods smile upon us! Some migrants are here already. 

Boyer/Weaver -- Well, we can use a weaver.
Axedwarf / Engraver -- More millitary is alway useful.
Siege Engineer / Expert Weaponsmith -- How skilled is our current weaponsmith? 
Butcher / Fisherdwarf -- We could use a butcher. 
Hunter -- Another crossbowdwarf.
Boyer / Macedwarf -- More military
Speardwarf / High Master Cook -- I think we need a cook more than we need a militia member. 
Surgeon -- Always good to have around. 
Furnace Operator -- All the better to get all this ore smelted. 
Surgeon -- Another one? 
Fish Dissector -- AKA rock hauler. 
Trapper / Swordsdwarf -- Yet more military dwarves. 
Wrestler / Metal Crafter -- Probably go to the military. 
Trapper -- Another hauler. 
Wrestler / High Master Carpenter -- It looks like I just became a full-time woodcutter.
High Master Metal Crafter -- That other Metalcrafter is going into the military for sure. 
Pikedwarf / Milker -- We do have a lot of cows. 
Novice Stonecrafter - Poor schmuck. I suppose we could have him churn out mugs if we needed the trade value. 
Leatherworker / Bone Doctor / Dyer -- That's quite a range of skills there. If we get this fox farm underway, we'll need a leatherworker. 
Metal Crafter / Furnace Operator -- So, two Furnace Operators, then?
Metal Crafter -- Another one? 
Child -- As if this fort didn't have enough rug rats.
Make that two children, a boy and a girl. 

Plus the usual assortment of pets and stray animals. Twenty three new dwarves. where will I put them all? I was hoping for a good mason. Three metal crafters, good heavens. At least this will take the strain off those of us working four or five jobs. 

Yes, welcome everyone. Just ignore the stench of death. Find yourself a bedroom. There are plenty of free spaces. 

28th Slate

Some racoons just stole some of our stuff, including a pair of decorated steel gauntlets. We need to bring in all the junk that's scattered about.

4th Felsite 

One of the kids has organized a party in the tombs area. Stupid kids. 

16th Felsite

The Elves are here. I need to get Rakuen out of bed so he can talk to them. Time to unload these barrels of goldensalve. 

--

My goal for next time is to build a fox & goblin disposal system. 

Rophel, do you want to claim one of the new migrants?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 2, 2010)

There shouldn't be any problem with where to put them after I set them digging those bedrooms downstairs. They just need loads of beds to go in the rooms.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 3, 2010)

If he hasn't already been named, it'd be nice if you could name the Siege Engineer/ Weaponsmith Gunnar II. Hopefully he'll live for more than a year and a half if he's got more luck than his predecessor.

Pity we don't have a Dungeon Master, it would have been amusing to unleash a thousand tamed foxes upon our enemies in a last ditch effort for survival.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 4, 2010)

strangething said:


> Rophel, do you want to claim one of the new migrants?


 
No thank you, but I'd rather claim a migrant during my run, if that's all right. Could you give a status report or updated map during the late Summer? Just to give some clear perspective.


----------



## strangething (Oct 5, 2010)

Folks, I am sorry, but I just got bumped up to 10 hour days at work. With the tiny amount of free time I have now, I would take me more than a week to finish my year. I'm uploading the save to DFFD now. 

I may have had an unfair advantage for the short time I did play. It turns out that 31.14 had a bug that prevented goblins and kobolds from showing up at all. I have updated the raw files to 31.16, which fixed that bug, and a few others. (You can sort bones and shells from other refuse again.)

http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3222


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 6, 2010)

31.16? I'm so behind.

I hope they fixed that stupid epic sprawl.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 6, 2010)

strangething said:


> It turns out that 31.14 had a bug that prevented goblins and kobolds from showing up at all. I have updated the raw files to 31.16, which fixed that bug, and a few others. (You can sort bones and shells from other refuse again.)


 
FUCK.

That explains it.


----------



## strangething (Oct 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> 31.16? I'm so behind.
> 
> I hope they fixed that stupid epic sprawl.



Toady just put out two updates in two days. 31.15 didn't fix the no-invasions bug, so another update came along. The urban sprawl bug was squashed a few updates ago. Oh, and contaminate tracking has been turned off. There's an option to turn it back on in the raws. 



Smelge said:


> FUCK.
> 
> That explains it.


 
Yeah, whoever plays next might want to set a civilian alert as soon as the game starts. 

It's a shame that I'll miss my turn. I had a great idea on how to handle the fox population.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 6, 2010)

If he hasn't been named yet I'd like to be that High Master Cook dwarf :3


----------



## Smelge (Oct 6, 2010)

I've started collecting Merchants.

If you wait for them to arrive, then kill their pack animals, they just stand around at the Depot. I've got a complete set now.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 6, 2010)

So, this would mean that the next round goes to LizardKing? Perhaps he could trade some caged foxes to the caravans, instead of violence.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 7, 2010)

In my own little fort I finally lost my first handful of dwarves in two  separate instances. The first, my three miners decided that it was a  good idea to stand on a tile being channeled out, fell three levels, but  miraculously only one died and the others received no injuries, so I  assume they landed on the poor guy and got a cushioned landing. Then a  goblin ambush caught me off guard and though my cage traps managed to  catch all the pike goblins, it let an axe lord through, so three  recruits died trying to beat it to death with training weapons and  another two lost the ability to stand before it chased somebody into an  open cage trap... 

I think I need to focus on my defenses a little bit more.


Also, if it gets back around to me before the goblins completely overrun the place, I'll probably have to pass my turn up.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 8, 2010)

I find the best way to deal with the military, is to wait until you have enough Dwarfs to run the place comfortably, make sure you can seal yourself in if Goblins appear, usually with a moat and drawbridge, then when you get a decent wave of migrants, pick out the ones with useable skills, swap in already resident Dwarfs that are shit, useless or are being replaced by skilled migrants, then basically recruit the entire migrant wave. Squad them up, equip them and get them training.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 9, 2010)

Right, just downloaded and had a look at it.

What the fuuuuuuuuck...

I take it the crazy assortment of 3x3 rooms is supposed to be some new bedrooms? And holy shit there's so many goblins and animals all over the place. What's the plan with the foxes? They wont breed while they're in cages. At least we have plenty of booze and food.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I take it the crazy assortment of 3x3 rooms is supposed to be some new bedrooms?


Don't you diss my fractal bedrooms.


> And holy shit there's so many goblins and animals all over the place. What's the plan with the foxes? They wont breed while they're in cages. At least we have plenty of booze and food.


 
They need to be put on chains. But all the Dwarfs seem reluctant to actually move cages around.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 9, 2010)

If you try to chain the foxes they will interrupt the duty of moving themselves, and get rushed by any war pets you have or scamper into the wilderness. They need to be tamed first before we can start farming them.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 9, 2010)

In theory, if the chains are right next to the cage, they have no time to escape.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 9, 2010)

True, unless the dwarves instantly freak out when they realize that they're face to face with a non-dwarf/fortress friendly creature. I never watched how far they got when I tried moving one of the foxes.

Also, I think I'll probably just sell most of my prisoners into human slave camps, I don't have time to deal with the thieves and ambushers once they're caged. Though I will keep the axe lord(ess) and a couple pikemen for my militia to go to town on once I dig out a proper arena.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> True, unless the dwarves instantly freak out when they realize that they're face to face with a non-dwarf/fortress friendly creature. I never watched how far they got when I tried moving one of the foxes.
> 
> Also, I think I'll probably just sell most of my prisoners into human slave camps, I don't have time to deal with the thieves and ambushers once they're caged. Though I will keep the axe lord(ess) and a couple pikemen for my militia to go to town on once I dig out a proper arena.



Good luck with that. Selling animals is pretty much impossible. Yeah, you can try and sell a goblin in a cage, but the dwarfs go and take the cage, leaving the goblin standing there. Then they drop the cage and run away because there's a goblin standing there. It's bugged.

The only way I've found so far, is to designate a stockpile where you want things taken to. For example, for arenas, on the landing around the top of the arena, I would put a stockpile set to only goblins. Then the animal stockpile would be changed to forbid goblins. The cages are right on the edge, so they can be thrown in. Any further than the adjacent tile, and you end up with them escaping.


----------



## strangething (Oct 10, 2010)

You can farm wild animals without taming them! You just need to build a breeding pit. This is the brilliant idea I mentioned in my last post. I haven't tested it yet, but it should be safe. 

*Breeding Pit:*

Start with a tunnel, about 8 tiles long. You need to access the end tile from above, so plan ahead and make sure there's room on the next floor up. The end of the corridor is the future animal pit, and it is closed off from the fortress by a lever-operated door or floodgate. Most of the corridor is taken up with cage traps. The ideal number of traps is the creature's maximum litter size, plus two. (Plus one if you depend on spores.) The other end of the tunnel is a lockable access door. 

Dump mama and papa critter in their new 1x1 home. Wait for nature to take its course. Once the kids are born, you lock the outer door, and pull the switch for the inner door. The happy, feral family will run out and get caught by the traps. Once you have them all captured, unlock the outer door, and collect your captured animals, neatly sorted out, one to a cage. 

Bonus: Move the exit door over to a diagonal, and build a fortification at the end of the tunnel. This way, if a critter doesn't get trapped for some reason, you can station a crossbowdwarf at the end, and let him shoot the extraneous animal. 

Bonus Two: Add a standing spear trap to the drop zone, and link it to a lever. This lets you turn your breeding pit into an slaughter pit with one lever pull. Make sure you keep track of which lever does what!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

It's a lot of bother just to breed stuff. Using a chain and putting the male and female in the same room works. And why bother with a spike trap to butcher, when you just need a 10z-level pit for handy critterchunks?


----------



## strangething (Oct 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It's a lot of bother just to breed stuff. Using a chain and putting the male and female in the same room works.



Wouldn't the kits be born "wild" and cause your dwarves to flee at the sight of them? 



> And why bother with a spike trap to butcher, when you just need a 10z-level pit for handy critterchunks?



I didn't think we had a pit o' death in Wallstabbed. Anyway, a spear trap makes good training for your weaponsmith. Or a way to clear out the crappy iron spears left by goblin invaders. 

I just like spear traps, ok?


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 14, 2010)

So... How's the fort going?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 15, 2010)

Lizardkings turn is technically over, though because he has a year and a half to play through, I told him he had until the end of the weekend. Though I don't know if he's able to do it in that time, he didn't get back to me.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 20, 2010)

Journal of Rophel Breirin, 16 Felsite
              Apparently, it's a Dwarven tradition to name a new outpost after the first noun they see, followed by a random violent adjective: in this case, "Wallstabbed". Due to the... disappearances of the last instated overseer, it falls on me to plan this fort's future for the next year or so. Strike the earth, as they say, or in this case, stab the walls.










            I have completed my tour of Wallstabbed and its surrounding steppe, and... I had to step over two skeletons of puppies to get through the front doors, which accurately sets the scene. There's some sort of order, if I squint, but then I see a coffin behind a statue of elves killing humans in front of the butchery, a bed placed in a vein of ore for no reason, what must be a gladiatorial arena with stairs leading - admittedly through a hallway of cage traps - _to the sleeping quarters_ and - and I could go on like this! Going through the fort's records, we either have a fort of stout farmers or paranoid survivors. All that food and unworked material for 57 dwarves? And I even suspect I just had an inferior meal... What was in the_agpth_!




Why did they name it after the fish entrails? They were just a topping for all the horse entrails! Clearly, this place is in dire need of some organization, which just so happens to be my strong point.

Journal of Rophel Breirin, 17 Felsite
              I had just ordered those new doors installed, when suddenly, elves have shown up! A diplomatic retinue has arrived already and it's still a terrible mess! Hopefully these elves will be of the polite or merry variety, rather than the bitter or conceited ones.
(Later that day)
              Oh carp, it's an ambush! Some goblin bandits tailed the elves here and fired a crossbow at the first dwarf they could find! Once I'd sent out the order for the Dwarves to head indoors, I get informed that one Rakuen Growlith Boltedblazes has offended the elves somehow. Did he do something like offer to trade the elves something like lava? No, he merely included a sock made of rope reed cloth in his barter offerings, possibly decorated with wood in an uncomfortable way. Apparently these elves find it inconceivable that anyone else should work wood (or any plant matter, it seems) and Wallstabbed is now guilty of violating the elven worldview. Enjoy your trip back to your enchanted forest of mystery, then, and mind the opportunists with crossbows on your way out.

Rophel's Journal, 28th Felsite
  All 7 dwarves outside Wallstabbed proper have been killed. The goblins are still there, chasing the remaining elves who are now running around in circles, whining their beautiful whines. I've been demanding that the dwarves here attempt to defend themselves, but they can organize themselves about as well as the fort itself. We have the facility to make soap, but nobody to make any. Apparently, the goblins had built their own outpost, "The Silent Flies", for the express purpose of wiping out and taking over this one. I wouldn't want to meet whomever oversees them, unless I had some sharpened weapon. I'll leave this entry with a mural I saw of the flag for the civilization that snookered me into this perilous place:




  Thus ends my first month of governance in fort Wallstabbed.It is now summer.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 21, 2010)

Journal of Rophel Breirin, 15 Hematite
  Upon the beard of - wait, who's the major deity around here?




Ah, yes. Though the dwarves of Wallstabbed have managed to gear up and defend themselves, they're poor at it. It's almost as if they died at the slightest touch of any weapon. The remaining few goblins have reduced the population to around 40, and if it wasn't for the wild animals wandering around the fort, I might have been skinned by now.
  Speaking of which, I've just now figured out that fox farm. Please, nobody make any jokes about hiding prophylactics, they're all feral, regular, lowercase foxes. I plan to just tame two and put their leashes around a post in a room there, but that's the least of my worries.

28th Hematite
  There is now an actual working hospital set up, so our injured dwarves can recover. Some, like Mr. Postransacked, may take longer to recover than others.




Yes, he is still alive! Just as I had declared the hospital opened, a horrible stench started to rise from what turned out to be a victim of the goblins, Athel Erushshig's rotten mutilated corpse. Yet nobody will put her in a coffin or graveyard! The dwarves nicknamed "Kyle19" and "Lizardking III" continue to decay outside, ignored by everyone but me. Did the Citadel of Maws really want one of us to run this rickety disaster, or just to take the fall with it? No, if the goblins have always been this belligerent, it would be understandably difficult to set up something solid. I must do the best I can, for the people of this settlement. I must!

16th Malachite
  It - it's a sand castle at high tide, it's a house made of sod in a windstorm. There's so much to do, and nobody alive to do it... There's no well to supply what I feel like calling the Breirin  Memorial Hospital, soap refuses to get made, and the stench of rotting corpses has suffused the halls themselves! There's no thread, piles of rubble are strewn everywhere... yet we are making progress, and at least there's no worry of a food shortage. Perhaps I'll get enough inspiration to compose a ballad or at least a dirge, but all I hear in my head so far is dissonant screeching, beeping and sound effects, over and over again.

13th Galena
  I had a dream where someone in a white coat was shoving things in my mouth and ears, and then I was large, angry, and covered in scars with different-coloured eyes. I awoke from this omen thanks to a cry of, "Oi! There's a furry what runs this place, eh?" I had overslept, and barely had time to prepare for the welcome of the scheduled human caravan. Horrifying scenes of destructive aftermath aside, I expect I'll have much easier diplomacy with the humans, partially because sometimes I secretly pretend to be one.
  (Note to self: edit that last part out before publishing)

20th Galena
  The dwarven representative of Wallstabbed is an extremely disorganized fellow, leaving me to try and deal with the envoy myself, in what few ways which I am allowed. Trade negotiations are going smoothly and - Oh *carp!*
  Goblins, more of them, with bows! They only became apparent when near the outer bridge, so pulling the appropriate lever would raise the outer drawbridge too late; raising the inner one would trap any dwarves outside with the goblins, giving them no chance to run to safety. However, I'm ordering both levers pulled due to the appearance of another squadron of goblins. One of the humans, Nacu Upuulo, took an axe and headed out to take on the invaders single-handedly, making him the bravest hero of all... Hah!
  What do these goblins stand to gain from making bandit attacks on caravans _while they are setting up in our fort_? They kill some dwarves, but all die themselves with nothing stolen from us except the odd child (Fay V this time)! Perhaps it's a holy war I'm unaware of, or maybe killing dwarves is the cultural aspiration of all goblins for no other reason than "to be evil". I keep expecting to watch them engrave insults like, "Dig to hell, Dwarfags" all over our outer walls.

28th Galena
  Thanks to the human intervention, the goblins have scattered. This will be my last entry for summer, since it's nearly over and the negotiations with the human civilization has not officially started yet! If things stay as they are, I'll give this fort until winter. It's dangerous to stay as it is, but the thought of abandoning those Dwarves to the elements... I will not do that!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 21, 2010)

Tell me I'm still alive...


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 21, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Tell me I'm still alive...


 No, you  probably died a horrible, painful and slightly amusing death, which is  about the most any dwarf can aspire to at this point.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 22, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> No, you  probably died a horrible, painful and slightly amusing death, which is  about the most any dwarf can aspire to at this point.


 Yes. Poor Mr. Postransacked never recovered either.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 22, 2010)

Rophel said:


> Yes. Poor Mr. Postransacked never recovered either.


 But it would have been amazing if he did and was able to rejoin the military with half his damn body missing.


----------



## strangething (Oct 22, 2010)

Double check the tombs. We are probably out of coffins again. 

Am I still alive?


----------



## Rophel (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh, we are extremely out of coffins and no, no you are dead. A one-legged goblin with a bronze mace could probably sneak his way in and murder everyone, unless I have anything to say about it!


----------



## Rophel (Oct 24, 2010)

Rophel, Whatever the Second Month of Autumn Is
  The humans left around... Limestone 15th? Everyone just wandered about the halls, shuffling around random detritus and such. Now that the stench has even invaded the hospital, full of unattended wounded, I guess I'd need a new place to wander myself.
  One of the dwarves with a broken leg started laughing when she heard my name. She started calling herself "'Breirin' Kobuktenshed, Rophel-Copier". Does it matter at this point?
  Between attempting to give orders and burying my face in my palms, I've found both a hallway full of sneering, caged goblins and a large room with an open ceiling and a drawbridge isolating an area in its center. Possibly an unfinished holding cell for all the captives. At least someone had a courteous gesture planned... Oh, and in Kogan Shotprince's despair, she ripped away a fallen goblin's humerus and made off with it somewhere. She wouldn't tell anyone why.

19 Limestone
  We've had no word of migrants, most likely because they had to ask some nearby tribes for directions. Meanwhile, Ms. Shotprinces has poured all of her despair and goblin remains into a work of art which succinctly captures the air of this place: pining for home, littering goblin remains and dwarven mementos everywhere.




I feel almost like I'm starting to think like the Dwarves, weighing each and every occurrence against the others in terms of success, and coming up with a defecit.

20th Sandstone
  One of the patients died of thirst in the hospital I helped to build. Apparently, nearly everyone was too busy salvaging objects from the elves who were killed in the spring. I had to issue an edict forbidding the handling of those objects so that the anguish-laden inhabitants of Wallstabbed would look after their own. I heard a cry of "Glitch: Tantrum!" from downstairs, and saw a child with that nickname crying in his room. I am not a good parent, but he seemed to calm down after a few short outbursts. I'm currently walking through the elaborately-decorated bedchambers, and I'm starting to understand why some of these murals would frigh- oh no...





15th Timber
  Finally, the Citadel of Maws sends its annual liaison so that we can *pull that blasted lever before we get ambushed again!*




The bandits must be late, and finally actual diplomacy can begin! We managed to fence some of the elves' ill-gotten salvage in exchange for what we currently need the most: weapons, mainly picks and large trap-based ones. Plenty of mugs were raised and offered with a toast to peace and a promise that I would no longer be indirectly responsible for dwarven deaths here. I showed the liaisons the many cages of the goblin captives who still wouldn't shut up; every attempt to get through to them has failed. I'm thinking of just dumping them all in that large prisonary room. Still, it's nearly winter, and if the liaison can return to the Citadel with my recommendation for a more... "outdoorsy" overseer, then perhaps this fort has a chance of recovery after all.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 24, 2010)

18th Moonstone
  That dwarf, who wanted to change her name to mine at some point? As it turns out, she's the _expedition leader_, and has been laying around the Memorial  Hospital for most of this year with a broken leg that nobody will treat! That's why nobody has dealt with the Citadel's liaison post-trading! Later that day, I saw her in the dining hall, limping around furtively. Summoning up all her will to speak to the liaison, reading and signing my documents with necessary additions and changes of her own? No! She had snuck out of the hospital for a swig of wine, presumably because -to every other dwarf in here - that "storing items in stockpiles" was a higher priority than checking up on the wounded leader!





I've read about those disavowed little hideaways in the hinterlands where government officials tend to die mysterious deaths due to elephant-related causes, or who get offered the most lavish rooms in the fort, decorated full of spikes, traps and potential door-locking, water-releasing mechanisms... Let's just say that I'm flattered that these dwarves think slightly more of me than they do of those goblins.

1st Opal
  I can think I can make some kind of positive change in this inverted heap of an outpost, but it's just... so futile... There's no soap to be seen, making the hospital less... hospitable and meaning I haven't had a proper bath all year. I feel like if one thing, just one more thing happens... I don't know what will happen...
Fortunately, a Lapine friend of mine has sent me some music she thinks I would like. Normally, she enjoys hearing animated characters saying stupid or garbled things interspersed with loud noises, or the kind of music one would need dubious herbage and repetitive flashing lights to enjoy, but this time she's sent me what I assume to be two albums of soothing, sanity-restoring music. Both albums portray a male in a white coat on the cover: one human and one Vulpine. I'll listen to them right away, because if there's one thing I need right now, it's calm, relaxing music to ease all the tension in this place.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 24, 2010)

Rophel Breirin cancels Recover Sanity: interrupted by Rage
_Rophel Breirin cancels Recover Sanity: interrupted by Rage_
*ROPHEL BREIRIN CANCELS RECOVER SANITY: INTERRUPTED BY BLINDING BLEEDING RAGE!!!!!*
  Oh-_ho_ I was wrong, but not any more! Now, I am _inspired!_ I'm taking over this chair, which is now my office until I say otherwise! Now, I need chalk. Stones, blocks, grates, gears, _more_ of it! Iron, too, in bars! All dwarves must drop what they're doing and help me realize my vision, to get those perfidious goblin invaders out of my fort and out of our lives! They will never _dare_ set foot near Wallstabbed again! Mfahah!

8th Opal
  Construction continues, with not a single goblin sympathizer in sight. My control room has been finished, so simple even a dwarf could use it, and they will. Grrr!





It's right next to the prison-to-be (we have no sheriff. Pity), and decorated in a suitable manner. I've commissioned "the Gladness of Lashes", of course, "the Partner of Entrails", and my personal favourite:





As you can see, the dwarves in the front are striking authoritative poses, while the dwarves in the background are labouring upon my grand design! I myself am visible if you tilt your head and squint, being frightening and imaginative. I made sure that Nil really captured the goblin remains in the foreground, and may I add that he is a model worker. Other dwarves would do well to follow his example, so that they may all flourish right over anyone who dares stand against them! The grand unveiling approaches steadily...

12th Opal
  No! *NO!* A child, Xipoid Identomun had been playing near the construction site and was killed by wandering into it after pulling a lever! It was working perfectly the last time it was used, so it had to have been stupidity on her part that killed her. All I want is a world where dwarves can do as they please, can grow strong and learn with no fear of belligerent attacks. They are willing to help me, and as if they were a pack, I must look after my own. Let the freezing winds blow and snow fall, will shall flourish!
  (Just in case anyone asks, this is neither science, nor is it madness. This is... merely architecture. Architecture that will last longer than just about any dwarf, and certainly longer than any goblin!)

Opal 22nd
  Rophel Breirin has created Floorsquashed, the Mayhem of Steel! I couldn't have done it without the hard work and commitment of all of my dedicated dwarven workers! Look at me, I'm being grandiose!





First, the goblins are brought here, to the top room. You could either squeeze the goblins through the bars or grates, or stack as many cages as you can in a garbage dump on top of that floor hatch, and just pull the lever! Thanks to the open pit getting covered, the dwarves will have nothing about which to see or worry: now the goblins cannot fight them!




That brings the goblins into the bottom room. The center of it has been blocked off, leaving no way out and no way to look in. From there, all a dwarf has to do is march off into my control room, and pull the lever.




Yes, strike the earth! Strike it, and any contemptible obstacle that happens to be upon it! The test is complete, and thanks to the whole setup, no one can see or know just where their captives go. For all they know the lever releases a hidden door to let them out, far away from here. That way, not a single dwarf will hold any responsibility over how my machine works!
Or, to put it another way, _they all will_*.*


----------



## Rophel (Oct 24, 2010)

Obsidian, Final Entry
  I... I am a failure. I have become everything I hate! Don't look at me, don't look at that... that thing in the ground! These determined dwarves don't deserve, don't need a totalitarian dictator or a giant mechanical war crime hidden in its basement. I've sealed off the relevant doors and hatches, never to use them again. There wasn't even just one round of prisoners: now the stench of goblin paste is as ground into this fort as the dwarves who've rotted in the front hallway.

And here I sit, in the Breirin Memorial Hospital, which has saved the lives of a few dwarves, at least, waiting for the year to end. The snow falls and the winds howl while the dwarves are working to make this place slightly less horrifying for my replacement, if one should arrive. One had better, as I'm holding myself under exile, as signed by 'Ms. Breirin' Lancedchances, Leader and Rophel-copier. I don't think I'll ever get far away enough from this forsaken cesspit I helped hegemonize even further.

Even now, I can hear the faint cursing of an ambush by a dwarf lamenting the death of the dwarf with the ridiculous nickname, who wove "The Crescent of Ferns", a surprisingly artistic sock. It seems she snuck out the hidden rear entrance because of a cap or a bolt she remembered from springtime, and found the group who must have gotten lost while attempting to rob the autumnal caravan. Well, I may not be in my prime any more, but I can certainly give a bunch of  bandits a merry chase. I might even meet the new appointed overseer, and buy some time on the new one's way in. To him, or her, or anyone who reads my account: may those stalwart dwarves strike the earth, but may nothing strike you back.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 25, 2010)

I have returned with only a scratched right upper arm; I'll have to have it looked at, because it's turned yellow. The folder containing the current information on Wallstabbed is at http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3326, and I was surprised to find that a few of Wallstabbed's problems could be solved with extra doors and hatches: they stopped the spread of miasma, would make it harder for goblins to get further into the fort, and could be locked to keep nosy dwarves out. Also, I hadn't noticed that large bedroom complex until the year was nearly up.

To the next overseer, all I can say is to be careful. Forget the fox farms and train plenty of war dogs. That injured leopard helped cripple several goblins, but never killed enough to get a name. Treat them well, since they'll have to comprise your military for now.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2010)

I crested the hill in trepidation. Finally, the legendary Wallstabbed. Land of bounty. The end of my years long journey to track down my mother, Smelch The Dastard. I have roamed across all the lands in my quest to meet my true mother, despite her running away before I was born. You know, you get to a certain age, and you have to know where you came from. 66. That is my age. Coming in to middle age.

Anyhow, I have finally reached my destination! I am ecstatic! And look! They have heard of my arrival in advance! All those friendly faces waving at me and shouting! And what's that coming over the hill? Is it a mons...


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2010)

Journal of Smelch II ShieldLeader

FUCK. What the fuck? I walk right in to a bunch of fucking goblins. Screw "Legendary". This place is a fucking hole. Corpses litter the hallway, everyone cowers inside for fear of goblins, the lower halls are a mess, caged goblins everywhere, and I got lost for an hour in what someone warned me were the "Fractal Bedrooms".






For Armoks sake.

Oh, and I found my mother.






The great leader of Wallstabbed for several years turned out to be mortal after all. Now I shall never know her, and she lays interred in a mass grave with the bodies of her compatriots. So it was with a heavy heart and a bit of a limp, that I repaired to the dining room to drown my sorrows in ale. Which is why I overheard a conversation between someone calling themself "Ms Breirin", or something like that, and a liason from the mountainhomes I left all those years ago.






Ms Breirin just stood there. "You want us to become a Barony? Have you seen this place?" She exclaimed.
"Well, it IS a little lower standard than usual, but I have to reach my quota, so you're it. You want it or not?"
"But there isn't anyone here worthy of becoming a baron!" Spluttered Breirin. "Every last soul in this place knows the rest. None would presume to think themselves above the rest of us!"
"What, even that guy over there?" The liason asked, pointing in my direction. I quickly removed the artifact ear-ring and shuffled off of the artifact throne. "Me?" I asked.
"Well, I don't know who the hell she is" stated Breirin. "I guess she'll do."

Well, shit. I'm here a few days and I'm almost a Baroness. We just have to wait for the paperwork to come throu...






Well, that was quick. Fuck yes! I promise that I shall run this hole in the ground to the best of my abilities, furthering our homes for the good of all Dwarfkind. My first goal is to deal with those fucking goblins outside. 11 regular gobbos and 5 bowgoblins. I order the outer trap tunnel opened. The goblins sensing ingress are quick to take the bait, falling into the cages one by one. The bowgobbos seem reluctant to leave one of their caged friends, in the missle of a meadow. Could be tricky getting to them, but I have a plan. What we shall do is...






THERE IS SOME PAUPER IN MY MOTHERS COFFIN! MOTHERFUCKERS! AUGH! GET THIS STINKING CORPSE OUT OF MY COFFIN! I DON'T CARE IF HE WAS YOUR BROTHER, YOU PEON! I WANT THIS IN MY MAUSOLEUM BESIDE MY OFFICE! AND OTHER FANCY FURNITURE TOO, YOU LITTLE TWATS!

-ahem-


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2010)

First thing to look at is an army. Anyone coming to visit could well get perforated by those gobbos. A plan needs to be created for all eventualit...











FFFfffffuuuuu...

19 migrants enter our vale in a long line. The goblins spring into action...






The last of the migrants get tin to the fort, the drawbridge slams shut, and the goblins are left green-faced and hopping around in anger.






Well, they would have been if they'd actually moved.

First things first. We need defence. So I drafted an army from old and new faces.






They're pretty shoddy, but with some steel armour and a bit of training,  they should be ideal for sorting out those bloody bowgoblins. While the migrants were coming in, Ganthan dropped his trousers and started running around screaming about blood. Nice. I know it was a tense few minutes, but there is such a thing as decorum. He also has a tiny penis. We had a good laugh about that in the dining room. Which made it even worse when he ran in, still going freestyle, and slammed something down on the table.














"That's, uh, nice." I said, trying to avoid eye contact, wishing he would put some fucking clothes on.

"Ma'am!" cried an unknown urchin, who my subjects have informed me is called 'Corto'. "Elves!". Disgusting little brat then went and sat in the corner and shat himself. And started eating it. Urgh. But, his word was truth. Elves had arrived. Trading time! The Dogfucker was awoken and sent to trade, goods were laid out, and the goblins stayed put. As I wandered to the trade depot, I noticed a strange scene unfolding. Shark the Raptor was busy removing an animal for slaughter. He would get a few steps before Yak would run up and grab the creature in an attempt to cage it. Shark would then run up and again take the animal, prompting retaliation. I watched them do this for ten Urists before I left them to it and made a note to have them seen to when I get a Hammerer.

The elves had laid out their wares. It was mostly cloth. What the fuck do we need cloth for? So I asked the lead trader.

"Well, in our culture, we allow favoured traders the chance to buy the epitome of our works. Masterful wooden items and the best of the best cloth. We like you."
"Riiiight..." I say. "So what do you give to people you don't like?".
"Ah, we bring the worst things we can. Exotic creatures, and other terrible crap".
"Oh really? So how do you define favoured and unfavoured in relation to trading goods?"
"Good trading, a nice profit and our traders returning unharmed gives a community favour."
"Thank you." I finish, adding a call of "Army! Kill these fuckers!"

Fuck cloth, we want exotic shit. Time to piss off the elves.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 25, 2010)

...Oh no, it's happening again.

Last year, I remember the elven caravan arriving with caged mules and leopards, storming off in a huff, and losing two lollygaggers to griefers goblins; yet they've returned with a friendly estimation the year after? Ah, then I must have given them a comparatively warm welcome by Wallstabbed's standards.

You made a right choice, though. Accepting the title made Wallstabbed more attractive to immigrants, which they desperately need until those children mature.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2010)

Journal of Smelch II ShieldLeader - Summer

The military were practically chewing through their shields. Everyone was restricted indoors. A single ramp was built for the armed squad to charge up as close as possible to the archers. Now was their time for glory.

The sun came out from behind the clouds, just as planned, as those brave men charged, the sun to their backs, blinding the foe, rays of gold glinting off of armour and steel.

Pretty bloody impressive stuff. Shame the goblins had buggered off home. The boys stood around and looked sheepish for a few minutes, hacked apart a medium pine larch for the look of the thing, then came home a bit grumpy.

The rest of the summer season was consumed by tidying up, getting things working, and pouring every ounce of dwarfpower in to making our position much more secure. A boundary wall now protects our courtyard from above, and work has started on roofing it all over, giving us a second floor courtyard and fortifcations for a raised firing position. In the meantime, the pit was figured out, and some of the dwarfs went to work dumping goblins in to it, until one of the sneaky fucks escaped and stabbed Cyberfox. Never liked the guy anyway. Always demanding free stuff. Fuck him.

Luckily, I was close to the door, but in my hurry, I tripped and fell, and the gobbo laid in to me with his silver dagger. Good job I wore my chain silver stockings today, really.






Why is it always those limbs? FUCK!

The army was quick to respond. Asswings dove in to the fray, knocking the goblin thief down. Rilvor went to put the boot in, and managed to catch a knife to the throat, going down for good. As the goblin rose, it stamped down on Asswings right leg, snapping it, then it took to it's heels and ran for it's life, the rest of the squad bearing down on it with murder and rage in their eyes.

The thief ran straight into a cage trap. It shall be installed in the training room, so the recruits can shit through the cage bars.

From my hospital bed, I hear news now. Yak, a singularly useless individual has been seen working furiously in a craftsdwarf shop. I assume they said "working furiously" and not "wanking furiously", though with Yak it's hard to tell.














Thank you Yak. Yet another useless item you have created.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 25, 2010)

Journal of Smelch II ShieldLeader - Autumn/Winter

Everything has been full-steam-ahead around here!

First, we had a human caravan show up. They got a great deal and went home happy. Work continued apace on the walls, and we started smashing the goblin stockpiles into oblivion. We started with around 53 in cages, we are now down to 5, and they are waiting to be disarmed then fed into the pit.









Willow has been appointed Mayor, and she is getting a little scary in combat. After a goblin thief escaped before he could be put in the pit, Iden, the fish cleaner punched it's face out the back of it's skull in one swing, earning him a promotion into the army. Incidentally, the army has been stood down for now, to allow some rest, and for Willow to sort out the liasons and diplomats following her around.

In the meantime, Darkwing got promoted to Captain of the Guard, and his room is just waiting the last few things being made for it.

We now have tons of fucking coke. An order is now in for bins to store shit in, and iron. We are out of iron, so more needs smelted. In other news, after the first wave of migrants, no more appeared, which is a shame, as deaths have been down in my reign. My advice to whoever comes after me, is to wait for the next migrant wave, and recruit the fucking lot of them, then get them training, while retaining those that are actually skilled in their jobs.

Talking of skilled jobs, Sir Rob had a fey mood, created a Horsebone warhammer, and is now a legendary bonecarver. Which is irritating, because he is still a child and currently useless.





Shortly after his mood ended, a Dwarven caravan arrived. And promptly got destroyed by ambushing goblins. The gates were left open to the last minute to encourage them inside, but our compatriots died. So we shut the gates and opened the trap entrance. Which did a good job of capturing all but one bowgoblin, who shot and killed RossyFox, then hid in the tunnel. Eventually Hawkawne decided to run in and see to him. This left Kawkawne unconcious in hospital with a broken arm, and the goblin fleeing from the area minus several fingers.





I bow out of my supervisory role now to concentrate on more important matters, such as bolts, and the lack of bolts in my room. We must make more bolts! And not export them! Ahahaha!






File is here: http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3331


----------



## Rophel (Oct 25, 2010)

No! _No!_ Didn't I put a notice on that control room saying, "Warning: Never Use"? I knew it would come to this someday. ...At least I see the hospital is getting some good use.

Also, congratulate Darkwing on his promotion. I assume that now he is the Subject that Verbs your Object?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

Rophel said:


> No! _No!_ Didn't I put a notice on that control room saying, "Warning: Never Use"? I knew it would come to this someday. ...At least I see the hospital is getting some good use.
> 
> Also, congratulate Darkwing on his promotion. I assume that now he is the Subject that Verbs your Object?


 
The lever? The goblin crusher lever? Whyever should it not be used? The goblin escapes were down to them not yet being disarmed and fighting back, or just breaking free. Those died pretty fast as the military were waiting downstairs for them. The injuries from goblinsmashing were all early on.

What is needed now, is stockpile expansion, as things are getting a bit cramped in there. Also, expanding our metalworking and possibly doing some exploratory digging to locate magma. As it stands, it is simple to secure the fortress, and it can hold out for a long time on it's own. The only issue is migrants, but hopefully they will start coming back. Their reluctance to come may be due to the Dwarf liason still following the mayor around. I would have dropped willow from the military if she wasn't getting pretty good at it. At the moment though, she has two liasons trailing her.

Also, I created a Foxageddon lever. Don't pull it.


----------



## Rophel (Oct 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Also, I created a Foxageddon lever. Don't pull it.


 
Mm-hmm. Just so we know not to pull it, did you add a notice to differentiate it from the bridge levers?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 27, 2010)

Rophel said:


> Mm-hmm. Just so we know not to pull it, did you add a notice to differentiate it from the bridge levers?


 
Should I have?

Where's the Fun in that?


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 27, 2010)

Started up my first season today, just trying to get the clutter all cleaned up and make everything a bit more streamlined. We managed to get 21 migrants coming from right in front of the gates, which is  great because everything was moving rather slowly.

Also, is the Administrator an important noble or some random guy with a title? He showed up but doesn't demand anything or appear on the noble screen.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 27, 2010)

He's like an expert manager or something. Check out what he's legendary in using Dwarf Therapist. It's just a job title.

Oh yeah, ignore the alligator roaming the corridors. I don't know where it came from, but it seems to be tame.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 27, 2010)

Smelge said:


> He's like an expert manager or something. Check out what he's legendary in using Dwarf Therapist. It's just a job title.
> 
> Oh yeah, ignore the alligator roaming the corridors. I don't know where it came from, but it seems to be tame.


 
Just like I should ignore the named, tamed war bear?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 28, 2010)

My suggestion is to build a cage and stuff all the war animals in it for now. When they are needed, release and assign them.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Oct 30, 2010)

Finished the first season, things should be moving a bit faster now that  I have most of my ideas planned out, it's just a matter of giving the  dwarves time to complete it. Also, bought another tame fox in hopes of  breeding, but sadly it is now out second male and is much fatter than  the first.

Report coming tomorrow, until then I'll be sleeping.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 1, 2010)

The Diary of Gunnar III, Chief Engineer of Wallstabbed: Spring

1st of Granite:
   It seems like only a few days ago that me and my brother traveled all the way from the Mountainhome to this place, our quest to be reunited with out father only a few months too late, left to find our own way. It wasn't long until I lost my brother to the goblins, as almost all of us had by now, but it all seems like a blur to me now. For now I can keep myself busy building all the mechanisms to keep this fort from falling apart any more than it already has.

  On a more interesting note, it seems I have been mistaken for my father once again, but in this case it presents a rare opportunity. With Smelch busy acquainting herself with her new position, she needed someone to run the place and my father's name came up. Everything seems rather peaceful for now, so I decided to take up the chance to run the place for a bit, see if I can fix up some of the problems around here for when she finds herself ready to carry on.

2nd of Granite:
Took a look around today, and holy shit this place is a mess. Bodies and crafts are tossed everywhere and it takes the others a couple hours to rummage through the excessive amounts of clothing to finally get to what they needed. I won't even get started about the bedrooms, I can leave the engravers to their business down there, I feel like I'd get lost for days if I even tried to find them. There even seems to be a few passageways that prove no purpose other than to make everyone take twice as long to perform the simplest of tasks. Looks like I got quite a bit of work ahead of me.

4th of Granite:
I've ordered the failed goblin cage dismantled, as the others seem to cringe or burst into fits of temporary insanity as the pass by it, but they refuse to tell me why. I was rather surprised to see a dozen children scurrying by in a rush to rip the walls to shreds, at least they aren't completely useless...






7th of Granite:
I've finally started taking care of the dead, and I've ordered quite a lot of coffins in order to see that every citizen receives a proper burial, late or not. At least it seems my father's tombs have been seeing plenty of use... Wait, that came out wrong...

11th of Granite:
I don't know why, but the children here seem rather obsessed with cleanliness, it's almost disturbing really...





18th of Granite:
Nobody seemed to want to haul around any of the goods to my new stockpiles, even when they had no other job. From now on, anybody I spot laying around gets tossed into hauling duty. Also, it seems that the children have started their own little party around the well, as long as it keeps me from having to deal with those little freaks they can party for the rest of their childhoods for as much as I care.

1st of Slate:
Somebody mentioned seeing some figures approaching the fort from the edge of our territory so I mobilized the militia and ordered them to the front gates. Let's hope for the best...

Later that day:
Good lord, it was migrants! I haven't taken a headcount yet, but the militia escorted everyone back inside to safety and not a single soul was lost to the goblins. I haven't decided what to do with all of them yet, but at least we have more hands to deal with all of the work scheduled around here.






4th of Slate:
A grand total of twenty dwarves, and one child have arrived. Among them:

An engraver
Two peasants
Two gem setters
A miller
Two stoneworkers
A bone doctor
A trapper
A trader
A furnace operator
A wood burner
A siege operator
An administrator
An animal doctor
And a brewer

I let Willow pick out her 10 favorites and had 'em drafted into the militia, we could use the extra manpower. Now we just need to get them all outfitted with weapons and armor.

18th of Slate:
The human diplomat finally wandered off after negotiating with Willow, guess she was too busy to get to him earlier.

19th of Slate:
Finally got the last of the random war animals tossed into a cage by the entrance so they don't wander the hallways aimlessly, I just hope that they can find the alligator, he always gives me the creeps when I see him crawling across the ground in the darkness. Also finished off Smelch's mandate for two weapon racks, had them tossed in her room so she can deal with the damned things, Armok knows why we needed any more of them just lying around.

21st of Slate:
Smelch seems to have grown attached to her weapon racks, banning their export from the fort... I don't know why we do that in the first place, but whatever keeps that crazy chick happy is fine with me.

12th of Felsite:
It's been too long since my last entry... I've been busy with Smelch's "Foxageddon Lever", though why she had that thing installed is beyond me. It seems like more of a hassle than anything else if somebody pulled the thing by accident, comical but a hassle none the less.

14th of Felsite:
As per my request, Willow negotiated a supply of metal and weapons be brought from the Mountain homes to help outfit the militia, and our smelters are at full production for coke, iron and steel.

19th of Felsite:
The elves have arrived! Hopefully they're not angry, there seems to be a large number of elvish bodies lying around here... I wonder why?

20th of Felsite:
Tycho seems to be acting rather odd as of late, he's already run of and claimed a craftdwarve's shop, and now he's yelling about how he needs some bones to create his "masterpiece". Like I need another nutjob running around here causing trouble... I'll have a kitten or something thrown to the butcher to get him what he needs.

23rd of Felsite:
The elves have only just arrived and already I grow tired of their snotty attitudes. I offered them our goods in return for only some cloth and a couple barrels and cages full of supplies and animals, yet they claimed our cloth and crafts were made with wood from their precious trees. As they were scurrying off I ordered their goods seized, I wasn't going to let them simply wander off with the supplies I demanded. Let them try and siege if they want, we will be prepared... I'll make damn sure about that.

----------------------------------

Sorry for the delay, but I'll try to knock off another two months tomorrow and finish my turn on Wednesday to pass on.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2010)

What are you saying about my Foxageddon lever? It is a perfect plan. Wire it up, lock the doors, pull the lever and abandon the area for a few years until it's packed full of foxes. Then send the military in to train/slaughter.

Also, you let the Elves escape? What kind of dwarf are you? The more we piss the elves off, the better chance they'll bring some really cool exotic critters next time. It would just be beautiful if we ended up with a breeding pair of Tigermen.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 1, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What are you saying about my Foxageddon lever? It is a perfect plan. Wire it up, lock the doors, pull the lever and abandon the area for a few years until it's packed full of foxes. Then send the military in to train/slaughter.



That makes a bit more sense, I thought it was some kind of last ditch defense to annoy our attackers to death. Though I could wire up the doors so that could happen if necessary.



> Also, you let the Elves escape? What kind of dwarf are you? The more we piss the elves off, the better chance they'll bring some really cool exotic critters next time. It would just be beautiful if we ended up with a breeding pair of Tigermen.



My bad, I'll be sure to build some really long range elf killing devices to fire bolts made from entire trees into their torsos, that should balance out letting one or two of them go hopefully. I already know how I'm going to install them too.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 2, 2010)

As for the reason everyone was afraid of the holding cell you dismantled? It was because they could see the uncaged prisoners. I thought I could solve that by rebuilding it and adding that set of doors. Rather than tearing the whole thing down, you could just add another set of doors. As for the bars linked to the nearby lever, it would be more sensible to re-attach them in a direction other than that of the doors, just in case.

In other news, I'm glad to see that the goblins are finally giving things a rest, so far...


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh I knew the reason they were afraid, just trying to point out that my new character has no idea what went on last time I tried to use it. I believe one or two people died from thirst/insanity and everyone else was nearly constantly interrupted. Smelch seems to already have developed a much more remote and effective cage as it is.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 2, 2010)

Journal of Gunnar III, Chief Engineer of Wallstabbed: Summer

1st Hematite:
It seems an entire season has already passed and I have yet to do  anything more than clean up the clutter, I believe it is time to start  laying out my own improvements to help this fort run even more smoothly  than before. With any luck we won't bring down the entire mountain in  the process.

5th Hematite:
I was approached by a small child today, who proceeded to tell me that  Tycho had finished his "masterpiece" and wanted to see me before  scampering off to bathe in a pond, the little cretin. Either way I  passed off my duties to my assistant and went to see what I had put up  with for the last month and a half.











Seriously, what the fuck?! I had a pony butchered for that piece of shit... Where's a damn hammerer when you need one?

12th Hematite:
Atrak seems to be making a lot of masterpieces as of late, it's becoming  rather bothersome every time he sends one of those little urchins to  bother me. At least he was kind enough to make all of them while  engraving my room.

19th Hematite:
Willow seems to be obsessed with trifle pewter in the same way Smelch is  obsessed with weapon racks, she keeps asking for more items to be made  for her. Does she not understand that I'm trying to outfit the entire  damn army for her? Whatever, I don't need her throwing a tantrum...  We've all heard what she's done to the goblins unfortunate to be capture  alive.

1st Malachite:
I don't know why but the miners seem to have half a dozen different  jobs, so they find it convenient to scamper off half way through digging  my expansions. I've changed that and added two temporary miners for  now, maybe it'll toughen them up a bit and I can throw them onto a  catapult when I'm done.

7th Malachite:
I found my father's tomb today, among the other mass graves... 






It's only fitting he and the other leaders be given a fitting tomb, when  this is all done I'll build something really nice for him, Smelch and  everybody else who never got the chance to build one for themselves.

18th Malachite:
No more migrants this season, pity. I was really hoping to train an army  to hurl rocks over the walls at the intruders, would save me the hassle  of hauling their cages back and forth from the trapped entrance.

25th Malachite:
I received word from the miners that the ballista room has finished  being dug out, now I just need to finish constructing the siege engines  and I can start working on getting enough ammo to keep out anything that  tries to charge into the fort.

15th Galena:
The humans have arrived! Finally I can dump all this shitty goblin  clothing we've been hauling around trying to get in order, the entire  place is starting to smell like ass. 

16th Galena:
Urvad came back today scared shitless, apparently there are a couple  wild grizzlies in the area... Now if we could only capture a breeding  pair, it's be nice to have a couple of them to run alongside our  military.

18th Galena:
The humans arrived today, but not in the way I thought. It was only a  single pissed-off law-bringer mumbling something about a bear. I pointed  him towards Willow, not expecting him to get attended to until next  spring, and went back to work. I was kinda hopping for an excuse to lay  around for a bit.

19th Galena:
Finally the merchants have arrived, it's about fucking time...

Seriously, what the hell?! An ambush sideswiped the caravan while the  military was moving out to escort them, they still haven't even gotten  outside yet. The humans are just outside the gates though, so I hope we  can get them inside safely.






20th Galena:
Another damn ambush revealed themselves right outside the front gates,  perhaps it is time to close the gates and abandon them, their guards  should be able to handle it... Or not.

21st Galena:
I was wrong to doubt our military, they jumped out before I could close  the gate and slaughtered almost a dozen goblins in the blink of an eye.  Willow just stumbled out and killed a good two or three by herself, not  even bothering to switch to her military uniform. We lost one of the  recruits in the process, but all of the goblins were killed and another  four were captured in the process.






22nd Galena:
We celebrated our victory with a round of ale for ourselves and the  humans, but sadly they were unable to remain and trade as over half of  their caravan had been slain or fled during the attack. I wished them  off as they departed, hoping they would return under better  circumstances next summer.

24th Galena:
I looked over the wounded today and was surprised to find that beside a  bruised arm on one of the recruits and Willow breaking one of her toes,  no real injuries had been sustained by our soldiers. The fallen soldier  has also been buried in the catacombs, but we do not have room for the  three humans or their mules, so they will unfortunately be lest outside  to rot. Hopefully it will deter any further goblin attacks.

-------------------------------------

Sorry for the weird font, I don't know how to turn it off. Also, I don't know why but it seems to be moving slower time wise in game than I'm used to, it took like three or four hours just to do this season. I'm not sure if I'll be able to finish by tomorrow.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2010)

So our military is actually starting to do stuff? Nice.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> So our military is actually starting to do stuff? Nice.


 Yeah, I was afraid when they got outside the walls before I could close the gate, but they ripped those goblins a new asshole, I gotta start working on decking 'em out in full steel now to see what they can do. Probably helps that there are also like 12 of them who only haul things around and train all day.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh, and slowdown is to be expected. It's just more stuff happening, so it takes longer to process. As the fortress goes on, it'll get slower.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it is trying to close the program now after two hours of play and less than a month 'til winter... If I can't fix this than I'm going to have to abandon my turn, I just don't have the time to restart this again and finish.

I'd personally like to blame my rinky dink piece of shit laptop if the failure occurs, it just decides to close everything out and cease to function whenever I run programs at prolonged intervals.

Edit: It seems it doesn't want to let me upload, so I'll try again tomorrow after my computer gets some rest.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 4, 2010)

http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3359

Just two warnings: The dwarfs might be busy for a while moving clothes around to the proper stockpile, I wanted them all tossed in bins so they could be sold off and I don't have to worry about them any more, feel free to do with those stockpiles as you wish.

With the billista room, it might help to install fortifications to keep the operators from walking in front of the ballista when they are firing, and dig out a trench so that they don't get scared off by attackers. 


Good luck, I didn't have any attacks as far as late Fall, so I think you should be good at least until the caravan arrives.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 7, 2010)

Since nobody else has picked up the fort for the whole week, this means I'm next on the list?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2010)

I know LupineAlchemist started. I guess you can make a start. I don't think he'll do a full year in a day.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I know LupineAlchemist started. I guess you can make a start. I don't think he'll do a full year in a day.


Didn't you get the pm saying I can't do any DF for a while?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2010)

No. I didn't.

Rophel is up.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 8, 2010)

In that case, a Prelude:

I was going through my mail the other day, and received a letter from the Wallstabbed Coalition. Ah, living conditions are improving; Dwarf/Elf relations are at an all-time... something; plenty of curse words that seem to make up the Dwarven equivalent of etiquette and- _they want me back_?? After what happened? After- oh, then the hospital must have seen much- no, of course not.

It seems my self-imposed exile has been rescinded, and I must return to that place because those smug little bandits with single-digit IQs have intercepted my compatriots. To the Lupine Alchemist, scheduled before me, please get well soon. As for the dwarves, I'll take no chances: this time, I'm bringing my own music with me!


----------



## Rophel (Nov 9, 2010)

Limestone the 1st
      After such short notice, a hasty trip and much... unpleasantness, I've arrived on the beginning of autumn to find fort  Wallstabbed still skulking on the side of its steppe. Though I didn't have to step over any puppy corpses this time, there were dead human traders and goblins scattered about the outside, and a mountain goat skeleton on the way in. Yes, it's business as usual here in Wallstabbed, though I see the dwarven population has recovered in recent years. I can't say the same for the human and goblin ones, though. The way things turn out, I expect the human's capital, Otodbehal (or "the Colourless Kingdoms") will blame us instead of launching an attack on the goblins. Maybe I could offer one that lopped-off goblin ear on the ground as a trophy.

Limestone 12th
  I've given the fort a good once-over, and things have definitely developed. It has improved defences, the twisty bedroom complex is further along in its development, and the hospital finally has actual soap! Also, someone did this:




I believe it was Gunnar who had the Geneva-compliant holding cell replaced with multiple pointless catapults. Why? Is there some sort of fiendish dwarven deathtrap that involves dropping caged deer onto a siege workshop, then attempting to perform a contact shot on said deer with a device intended to break up squadrons at long range? There is still a crippling shortage of doors, and while I was walking down below, I found the ones to... that thing had been wrenched open and covered in blood. So this is the high   point of our coalition? "Wallstabbed: Where dwarves and goblins go to die."

Limestone 20th
  I've met with both Smelch and Gunnar, the chair and vice-chair of this little expedition. Apparently, they'd decided to live amongst the dwarves, even to the point of dressing as them. (Ms. Breirin - the one who wanted to be me - is still in good health) Now I am as progressive and understanding as the next, and I've known firsthand how spending too much time in this culture will rub off some of it on you, but while the two have been promoted to Baroness and Lead Engineer, their choice of dwarven costume is female and I'm certain they both know that.







I met with Smelch, and after a heated discussion of his/her surveying skills, she stormed off, telling other dwarves to make her things of nickel. Gunnar cut me off mid-sentence, and sat down in a masonry workshop while laughing to herself. When you two have time, you can explain yourselves to me in writing, with more civility.

Sandstone 5th
  We've had to sacrifice a bull to Gunnar's artistic inspiration, and he finally built this:





Are the dwarves doing anything with the kobold bulbs? Does this artwork relate to anything involving dwarves or bulbs? I feel like an artistic opportunity has been missed. It's still very well-made, but don't pick it up by those rings when you take it to the dining hall.

Timber 19th
  Ah, the Citadel's caravan is here, and you all know what that means...
  In other news, I've both been working on a project of my own, but want to move some of the pieces in the Siege Engine Showroom outside or down into a proper training room. Some would be helpful practice pieces, while the others could be disassembled and sold to the caravan. Finally, I'm having the well space expanded, adding more mausoleum space, and adding more furniture to the hospital. If anything else of note happens, I will add it before winter begins.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 9, 2010)

The catapults were to be used to train siege operators as not to waste any ballista arrows or try and fend off goblins with rocks, feel free to move them around as you see fit, I just had no other purpose for that area while I was playing. And if you wouldn't mind I'd like that table in my room, it's one level down from the first bedroom level and to the left a bit.

Just curious, has our fort produced anything of notable value yet? You know besides the eighty or so goblins worth of clothing, metal and weapons.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> Just curious, has our fort produced anything of notable value yet? You know besides the eighty or so goblins worth of clothing, metal and weapons.


 
Uh. I only kept the weapons. Everything else got smashed.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 9, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Uh. I only kept the weapons. Everything else got smashed.


 Whoops, misread that. I guess those weapons could be made into traps... though I believe some already have.

Rophel, try to sell off some of that clothing if you can, unless you can find some other random nook to store it all (or smash it all to oblivion). It's kinda clogging up all the stockpiles at this point.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2010)

We have enough weapons lying around to turn most of the corridors in the place into mincers.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 9, 2010)

Lace the entryway with weapons, open fire with the ballista, and have the military waiting to mop up the survivors. Seems like a solid enough plan for now, as long as we don't get sieged by humans after their next caravan show up.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2010)

With a bit of work, nothing can get in anyway.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes yes, add those to the mandates, right after those fine pewter hammers or what-have-you are finished. There are plenty of silver daggers and copper hammers, as well as plenty of guard dogs. The security systems in place do need improvement, and this time I'll have a clear head while I plan them out.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 9, 2010)

Did you decide to finish building the ballista den? I wanted to get that finished, but it was lost with the crash.

Yeah, Willow seems obsessed with pewter and Smelch for some reason is afraid somebody will steal her precious weapon racks... Dwarves are odd. At least it's not like my fort where they ask for items that I don't have the materials for.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> At least it's not like my fort where they ask for items that I don't have the materials for.


 
MAKE ME A BED! FROM SLADE!


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 10, 2010)

Smelge said:


> MAKE ME A BED! FROM SLADE!


 Well, if you'd just go into this fine room here and pull that lever, I believe you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2010)

Can I make a request of you, Rophel.

Can you start producing giant metal corkscrews. We need to start preparing a magma industry, and that means getting that lovely red stuff up to the top. Oh, and finding it.

For too long, our compatriots have toiled without the basic Dwarven luxuries such as molten rock. I intend to locate and start tapping of the bounties beneath our feet, as soon as I am back in charge.


----------



## strangething (Nov 10, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Can I make a request of you, Rophel.
> 
> Can you start producing giant metal corkscrews. We need to start preparing a magma industry, and that means getting that lovely red stuff up to the top. Oh, and finding it.
> 
> For too long, our compatriots have toiled without the basic Dwarven luxuries such as molten rock. I intend to locate and start tapping of the bounties beneath our feet, as soon as I am back in charge.


 
In theory, you can move magma with any material. But if there's any amount of backwash in your pumping systems, your pump will melt/ignite. So it's probably best to stick to bauxite and iron. 

By the way, I have free time again, so I can take my turn when it comes back around to me.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 10, 2010)

On a side note, I just learned that my friend had started playing this game and of all the things he figures out to do is form all seven dwarfs into a military unit and hunt down deer to wrestle them to death for months at a time, resulting two of their deaths. He had no idea how to build, make stockpiles or designate actions. 

At least he's in the right mindset... I think.

Edit: I just realized that my dwarf likes strangler leather... Don't ever give her a position of power, unless you like chasing down four-armed demon apes that is.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 10, 2010)

Moonstone 6th
  Commerce is going smoothly: the Citadel's caravan is hauling away all the salvage from the caravans of previous years, along with a generous offering of goods manufactured in Wallstabbed. In return, we have some new trap material, some foreign metals, and several anvils. I also sent away some of the poor quality siege engine components for recycling.

Moonstone 14
  I've felt as if we need a secretary of defense around here. From what I can tell, all those crenelations on the outside of the fort are useless with no one to shoot out of them. Smelch, I am relieving you of duty as I do not want to endanger our baroness. Your former squad is now disbanded, and Darkwing's Gates of Meditation is now a reserve force exclusively of Marksdwarves. I have also added at least one sharpshooter to each squad, and have set up indoor and outdoor archery butts for their training.
  Meanwhile, the caravan is preparing to leave. We're preparing for an ambush, but hopefully the improved security will deal with one before the caravan is threatened.

Moonstone 27th
  The dwarven caravan has left, and there has not been a single bandit attack! Perhaps they've been taught some manners at last. Meanwhile, I've been re-reading the fort's history, and apologize for forgetting that the coffin in the kitchens commemorates the first dwarven death here. I also recalled that this fort lacks a prison, which I will bring up to code. I asked the craftsdwarves to build a statue to remind any transgressors of the society they chose to callously disregard. Then they built this:





...After reading up on dwarven justice, it turned out that this was actually apt.
15th Opal
  No sooner has the prison been brought up to standards, it has its first prisoner:





First, Smelch, you demand everyone spend all their time and effort on that mazelike 
dormitory, then storm down and imprison the first engraver you see because the Citadel's 
caravan forgot to bring that refined nickel you wanted. (I have reduced the space to be 
engraved there, by the way) Fortunately, you have no charge to lay upon me, because I 
have been re-designing the security systems. Firstly, those stonefall traps have been 
replaced by a wide variety of weapons; secondly, half of every military squad now has a 
guard dog assigned to them, and the others who haven't been chained up are assigned 
to a single cage.
I've warned everyone not to step on the adjacent pressure plate, which will open the cage. It may be useful in an emergency. Finally, I have built a sizable outdoor project using an iron pillar, stone, and an anvil stockpile. I won't describe it now, but suffice it to say that the pieces I had playing while I designed it were "The Liberty Bell March" and "The Merry-Go-Round Broke Down".   

11th Obsidian





Blast it! Over this winter, that single racoon has stolen two copper mail shirts, a copper helm, an oversized novelty key, and some sort of mechanical gizzard (though I'm unsure about the last two), though it's a good thing we have more useful armour around. If we capture and tame him, perhaps we can get him to work making barrels. In other news, Asob Strokedlantern has given birth during a combat drill. That is not a healthy thing to do.

28th Obsidian
  The new year is upon us, and a proper place to celebrate is nearing completion! I was thinking of opening a statuary or art gallery, but instead I decided on moving some of those cages down, near the prison room. Everyone there will be under considerable care, and some, like that large, beat-up leopard that nearly saved the fort during my previous stay deserve some recognition. As well, catapult training is now underway, with a more modern ballista range set up a ways away from it. We have a better engine set up behind the front doors, with another potentially on its way.

  This time, I look forward to the new year, considering the good progress and lack of belligerent invasions. The Citadel should have received the good news by now, and the next year will surely be one of prosperity and safety for the inhabitants of Wallstabbed.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 10, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Can I make a request of you, Rophel.
> For too long, our compatriots have toiled without the basic Dwarven luxuries such as molten rock. I intend to locate and start tapping of the bounties beneath our feet, as soon as I am back in charge.


 
"Mandate: Make Magma Forges 3/3", yes? We already have plenty of refined coal, and I hesitate to breach the planet's mantle. At this point I assume all you want is a personal magma pit for a throne room. If you want to take over so badly, I can upload the fortress as it's now spring. All I ask for is a recount of the ensuing vote of non-confidence or open revolt.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 11, 2010)

Wait, you've done your year, or you've just got it to the start of your year?

Do your turn, I'm not impatient. But I do think it's about time we got down and started searching for more stuff. Magma would mean there's no more need to send dwarfs outside the fortress for wood to make fuel, as I can't recall there being coal on our map. Besides that, the moat needs filled, and what better than fresh bubbly magma.

I intend to hunt for it in my turn and start work on a pumpstack to draw it up for the forges/moat. Getting items ready for a pumpstack would just make the work quicker and smoother.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 11, 2010)

I assume some cast-iron piping is also in order. The fort's infrastructure and defense still needs some finishing touches, and to answer an earlier question, yes we have plenty of coal.

Edit: I had gotten to the beginning of my assigned year, and will see it out.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 11, 2010)

5th Granite
  Spring has been cold outside, so we mostly stay in the warm, industrious interior of fort Wallstabbed. Production continues on security paraphernalia, and I've directed a few of the craftsdwarves toward producing some of our own goods. The archery butts are seeing little use, so I've ordered the production of wooden training bolts, and rationed the ammunition to every available squadron. There's still a chunk of microcline that's kept a floor hatch stuck open, though, and I just can't seem to get it loose. None of the dwarves around here seem to notice, so they must be content to just hope that the security chink won't matter at all.

20th Granite
    I've been receiving letters lately that seem to be constructing a view of a massive fuel crisis: "Find the Magma! Do We Have Coal?" Firstly, we have a surplus of coal, even with the smelter that was assigned purely to refine it; secondly, while geothermal energy is a renewable energy source, we aren't in desperate need of it yet. I put this environmental issue to the dwarven workers while they were decorating the pleasure garden, and their results speak for themselves. 






Though the last one is a bit controversial, The Ultimate Iron and The Perfect Candies are my favourites. Humans fighting elves seems to be a recurring theme there, so I'll skip that part of the tour for the spring caravan...
  That reminds me, I've been feeling soft-hearted toward Ms. Breirin Lancedchances, and am supplying her with a fine tomb of her own. When the Simple Stalkers arrive, I won't want her rotting outside.

4th Slate
  That raccoon is back, and stole a decorated silk rope! Then a harp! Then, a few days later, immigrants arrive! Much more valuable than any rope. 21 dwarves arrive, along with several assorted wild animals. In a headcount and meeting for the newcomers, I've announced both siege and pump operating duties as a training regimen. Now every military squadron has at least 7 assigned soldiers, all outfitted with steel. News of the improvements have reached the Citadel and its other states, and they have responded! Improvements will continue, beginning with the removal of all the excess stone from the bedroom maze. Sleeping with pebbles and dust on one's bed cannot be good for one's spine or morale.

28th Slate





Mr. Isanstinth, the planter and _militia commander_ had barely two weeks left in his sentence; apparently, despite the order to "Feed Patients and Prisoners" being nearly universally ordained, _someone_ seems to have gone over my head, as he was ignored until he collapsed of dehydration. There were plenty of pails lying around the fort, that well I had seen constructed and used, and nearly a dozen dwarves with nothing better to do! Now we have to appoint a more popular militia commander, and make sure that all prisoners will live out their sentences, personal vendettas aside. (Note: as soon as the word had spread of the prisoner's death, every available dwarf came in to remove his corpse and clothing. I have my eye on you, Baroness Smelch)

11th Felsite
  Mayfurr Shotprinces has been appointed the new militia commander, when what should happen...





  Ah, you want to play in the molten rock so badly that you're willing to have dwarves starved to death in prison until you have your way, yes? Fine then, if that's what it takes, I'll tell the workers to stop cleaning their rooms and go-





...Alright then, first things first: Raise the drawbridge, shut up about the nickel, ready the catapult, and scramble the guards! I want each and every goblin and troll to know that their failure of a siege shall *fail*!


----------



## Smelge (Nov 11, 2010)

Nickel armour stand please. I only have one of those.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Nickel armour stand please. I only have one of those.


 
*Rophel Breirin has gone berserk!
...again.

*In all seriousness, you had better hope that the human caravan brings in some nickel and does not get ambushed. Apparently, you slept in a fantastic bedroom but were utterly traumatized because you didn't have the fanciest tomb in the fort. This puts you at "unhappy", which must be why you're having dwarves Black Bagged.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 12, 2010)

I thought we had one of the ores that gives nickel. And how come I haven't got the fanciest tomb? I thought I was the only one with a tomb.

[edit]Yeah, according to Prospector, we have 17,582 tons of Garnierite on the map. I did a little exploring, and it's straight below the main staircase through the bedrooms. Sort of. It's about 14 levels down, but there's a cavern in the way...

Might be worth heading for the garnierite, to stop these nickel demands being an issue.[/edit]


----------



## Rophel (Nov 13, 2010)

Picking up again at 19th Hematite
  The siege, in brief:
  The outer bridge was raised and nobody was outside at the time. A rock was fired from the catapult, but sailed right over the attacking goblins. One of the goblins was carried over the crenulations by a giant bat, and I quickly told Darkwing's squad to shoot them down. However, their leader decided to take a break right as the goblin bore down on him, and was quickly killed along with his guard dog. That blasted goblin lasher was just barely struck by two bolts, and broke engaging soldiers' hands. Heading straight through our forces, she just traipsed her way over the inner bridge, then had a cage dropped on her.





Meanwhile, the majority of the goblin assault squad got locked in the hallway of cages.
  Mr. Strikeropes, the lumberjack who built the masterful artwork the Crimson Construct, proved to be more competent at personal defense than any of the regular soldiers. 
  In the aftermath of the siege, I gave Mr. Strikeropes a promotion to the new Captain of the Guard. He now has a newly-decorated office, while I decide upon what to do with the captu- oh no...





How did _that_ get out? Most likely Smelch or Gunrar, whichever one unlocked those doors. I am not doing that again, despite all the new captives. In the meantime, the pump practice room has been finished, in the main room around the various offices. The miners are digging down, and one is scheduled to deliver his report later today.




  They _what?_ Apparently, we dug down into a four-story deep air pocket that contains granite, gems, subterranean fungi and a river. I'm relieved that I had not dug down further from the bedchambers, as the cavern lay four floors underneath it. Excavation has been rerouted to carve out a checkpoint in a stalactite, and we will proceed with the utmost caution.

10th Malachite
  The checkpoint has been carved, with an ammunition stockpile. After a personal inspection, I saw what Mayor Willow identified as a Giant Cave Spider web right outside one of the arrow slits. In response to this, I ordered all four practice catapults set up and used on a tight schedule, with the architects designing a paved road between the two bridges. Also, Ms. Icen Canyondawned has built an artistic sceptre reminding us all of this fort's perilous origin.





24th Malachite
  Smunstu Lividmenace has refused all offers of redemption. Though I am fiercely opposed to capital punishment, no ransom has been offered and the terms of Dwarven Justice regarding P.O.W.s is clear: death by excessive force. May Armok show no mercy on their souls.





7th Galena
  A week after my last entry, and those ballista bolts have apparently been wasted. I sent every soldier in the fort down and the bridge lowered, and it was only today when the soldiers emerged. The mess that used to be that goblin, the minor injuries of the soldiers, and the time it took have make it terribly clear that we aren't ready for fighting other soldiers, let alone giant spiders or what-have-you. That human caravan had better arrive as scheduled.

  The human caravan arrived on schedule. We had a spare barrel of mountain goat blood, which we traded for a barrel full of cooked butterfly brains. Surreal trading aside, our summer was otherwise uneventful. We may finally start farming again soon.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice.

Hey, you think my demands for nickel are bad? I've just got my own first Baron on my current fortress. I give her a lovely set of rooms, she's chuffed to bits. Then she decides to mandate the construction of 2 adamantine items.

FUCK


----------



## Rophel (Nov 13, 2010)

Already? This is why the feudal system becomes obsolete and revolutions - or rather assassinations - take place. I have also decided to leave the caverns for you to explore since the soldiers are still underprepared for exploration.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 14, 2010)

25th Limestone
  The Colourless Kingdom's caravan had no nickel. Let's see how the Baroness Smelch took it, shall we?






Less than two months to Lizardking, who was apprehended while dragging a ballista bolt. He was imprisoned with it, then had it confiscated later. Now that everyone knows that he's in there, they should see to it that he's well-fed, yes?

20th Sandstone
  I've been working on two projects this time: first, an actual training space for group demonstrations, and another staircase for digging down through the cavernous pocket. In the meantime, Unib Limbwork, Diagnoser, is proving to be the best marksdwarf against moving targets. Once dodging demonstrations begin, our military will clean up nicely. Also, thanks to the lack of goblins, more salvage is being recovered from the corpses that still lie outside.

12th Timber
  Nothing of interest to report, except for the fact that I saw one Tulon Handlestalked pass right by the thirsty Lizardking to pick up a dead rat. There was a bucket right beside Lizardking. Other dwarves are using water from the well to clean the holding cell. 
  Two days later, the Citadel's liaison arrived, and Shark the Raptor (perhaps another female dwarf with a male player?) flashed me a wide, obnoxious grin and rushed off, waving her fingers rapidly in the air in front of her. Really now, "Shark the Raptor"? Isn't "raptor" reserved for those of an Avian, or possibly Reptilian nature?
  As well, I'm pleased to record that, after having a bed installed in the prison, the other dwarves recalled Lizardking's plight and gave him water. Fortunately, Baroness Smelge's new order was to forbid any weapon racks from leaving for the Citadel, and since we have none in reserve, this fort remains safe.

Later...
  Look, Smelch! Nickel! They brought Nickel! I asked for them to bring more nickel! Next year, maybe you can order a nickel weapon rack for yourself! I also asked for some elk liver, as it's quite nutritious. Also, Shark the Raptor wants bones, so at least we can mine some out of the livestock in the crowded livestock room. Now really, "Shark the Raptor" indeed. I thought redundant titles were out, and foreign languages were in.

22nd Timber
  A half-dozen goblins attacked, with their presence made known when one of them fell into a cage trap that was left outside. Fortunately, they don't seem to have a plan other than to stand around where one of their number was caged. As long as they stay there, I can just rally the marksdwarves and- 





_Flammenholz_! (Forgive my foreign lack of harsh language. I must not have spent enough time with these dwarves) What was she doing there, just walking up to them when I had forbidden that cage? Worse yet, that was Ms. Canyondawned, who built that sceptre earlier on in the year! A military dwarf and three others headed outside in defiance of all sense, which just lead the goblins after them instead of back into the defences of the fort! Tobul Daggerrewards got chased down by a goblin with a spear, and I've sounded the alert to keep everyone inside. If they had the bolts and the sense to gather them, the Gates of Meditation could pick off the goblins...





  On the 28th, Mme. Requin finished "The Tight Umbra", a tankard made out of decorative stones. Perhaps the residents will use it to throw a party; propaganda seems to get these dwarves to work faster and better than official orders. Two more days, and winter shall begin.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 14, 2010)

3rd Moonstone
  A baby has been born: Udib Sheild-dances. The Citadel has recommended the export of toys, sceptres, tanned hides and anvils. In the meantime, I'm stockpiling more ammunition in the hopes of having our snipers deal with those goblins that still wait around in their makeshift blockade.

10th Moonstone
  The bolts have been fletched, and the first sniper at the scene is Vucar Claspedhealers, armed with the training-only wooden bolts and completely covered in different kinds of blood. Later on, the rest of the squad shows up to practice on moving targets who happily stand there and let the wooden shafts break against their iron mail.
  ...Two days later, I catch wind of a cheer! The marksdwaves have landed their first shot against one of the invaders, scratching open one goblin's arm. I headed out to watch the squad, in time to see Mr. Claspedhealers send a -larch bolt- straight into a goblin's neck. One of the remaining ones ran away due to an arm injury, and another crawled away after taking a bolt to the thigh. Two more goblins remain, and I told the snipers to take a break and get more ammunition.
  (Note: we have a large surplus of arrows, though for cultural reasons I haven't issued bows to any dwarf, saving those for arrow traps instead)

27th Moonstone
  The caravan decided to sneak out the rear entrance, while the rest of our militia was sent out against the last remaining goblin.
   (Later)
  ...She should have fled like the others, to explain what dwarves do to captured goblins at Wallstabbed: they torture them to death over fortnights due to executional inexperience. I also found that Militia Commander Mayfurr lacks a weapon, preferring to shield-bash targets, but gave her a well-decorated war hammer to wield.

11th Opal
  Just some minor notes: more salvage from the outside has recovered; some of the smooth coal walls in the factory district have been dug down and replaced with walls of jet and quartzite; the hospital has had new flooring, as fungus has been growing around the fort's upper floors; the militia has taken to the new training room, organizing classes and demonstrations for each other once the "Training" schedule has been given; and I've recently had the best meal I've ever tasted at Wallstabbed:





...Roast mushrooms dusted with a dwarven blend of herbs and spices, but it's still far outside my tastes. I'm actually starting to feel homesick, and between the Baroness' demands and Mme. Requin's - I mean Shark the Raptor's - rather irritating taste in music, I've decided this fort no longer needs me. I have submitted my advance notice, and will be stepping down during the last week of Obsidian. Barring any major disasters, the next month's report will just contain any final thoughts or suggestions that come to mind.

Obsidian, Final Entry
  I am happy to leave in a better state than last time, and to have managed to build Wallstabbed into a bustling, flourishing fort without having to enter a despotic fervour. I still have a few things to add, before I take my leave and let the Baroness take over.
  Firstly, the practice screw pumps I've set up are cast-iron, except for the bricks in their foundations. Iron bricks have since been built. Secondly, our militia is neither large nor experienced enough, but they are well on their way. They should be outfitted fully in steel, which I have almost been able to accomplish. I am also glad to see that there was no need to activate the construction outside. Finally, I've heard that goblins may be willing to send a liaison; considering their fewer numbers and loss of defiance these days, I hope we could ransom their prisoners back to them. If not, I'm certain our military will soon be competent enough to add trial by combat to the annals of dwarven justice. No matter what the dwarves or the other members of the coalition end up doing, I wish them well at it. Thank you for reconsidering my abilities.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 14, 2010)

http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3415

I apologize for my increasing lack of pictures as the year progressed, but there just wasn't as much to record. I ended up forgetting to record a combat report from that final goblin, but that was very minor. Wallstabbed is in good shape for the next year, but I suggest holding back on excavating the cavern right away. If you're planning to do it, I should have set things up perfectly for you, though.

Edit: I'd decided to abandon the fortress and explore it as an adventurer. I have discovered the site of the fort in the Round Jungles, but I was surprised to find that 1) the planet was still in the Age of Myth, and 2) the apocalypse had occured: every settlement was a hamlet consisting of a road and nothing else. Even though history had just begun, I was the only one in this large yet empty world. 





I can only assume that this was the work of the insipid Dr. Crushjaw, achieving his goal using his giant mechanical vehicle. Two hundred seventeen kills at the current time! Smelge, Gunrar, the Alchemist and everyone else, keep an eye out if he ever makes his way to the fort!


----------



## Smelge (Nov 15, 2010)

Journal of Smelch ShieldLeader - Spring 1059

That miserable little oik, Rophel has finally been thrown out of my fortress. No-one shall deny me my nickel items! And that filthy commoner, Lizardking has a better tomb than me. Soon sort that out.

First, I ordered my miners to delve deeper. I will find the garnierite that holds my delicious nickel. In the meantime, I ordered some of those artifacts in to my tomb. However, none of the peons could find them. So I got the masons in to engrave the fuck out of it, make me some Black Bronze statues, tied up a donkey in there because I fucking love donkeys, and now my tomb is classed as a Royal Mausoleum. So now I'm a bit happier.

Then, a whole bunch of filthy commoners showed up. 25 of them.

* Gem Cutter
* 2 Thresher
* Fisherdwarf
* Fish Cleaner
* Surgeon
* Leatherworker
* Wood Burner
* 2 Peasant
* Gem Setter
* Woodcrafter
* 2 Child
* Clothier
* 2 Furnace Operator
* Mason
* Animal Trainer
* Jeweller
* Miner
* Cook
* Baby
* Carpenter
* Soap Maker
* Weaver

I ordered the surgeon to the hospital, and the rest are now haulers. Welcome to Wallstabbed, fuckers. Population is now 111 Dwarfs.

The military seems well staffed, but undertrained, so I have ordered the construction of a fox-powered training facility.

In magma related news, a shaft was sunk from the workings around the first cavern layer. The preliminary work uncovered a large underground lake. The miners failed to fall out the ceiling into it, so using the revealed terrian as a guide, the shaft was moved across then down inside the walls. It was going quite well until I got a messenger run up to me claiming they'd managed to dig to a layer of semi-molten rock.

"Good." I proclaimed. "Should be easier to move. Use buckets."
"No, your Baronessess, you see, we cannot go any deeper. The masterminers claim that only a few dwarfs have ever breached that layer." grovelled the serf.
"Well, if the rock is molten, there must be magma around there somewhere. Go up a few levels and do some exploratory digging. Find my magma."

And boy did they find magma.

A cistern is dug to accomodate a nice pool of fresh magma ready for the installation of a pumpstack. A hole is knocked through in one of the lower tunnels to give an idea of where the magma sea sits. The operation goes badly. Izum Sokanrith is sprayed with hot sticky magma as her pick penetrates the magma sea. Her foot and lower jaw is instantly melted. She runs back down the corridor in agony, passing through the retaining door set up there. In the corridor beyond, stands Sarcusa II. Sarcusa watches in horror as poor Izum bears down on him. She collapses in a puddle of blood mere feet from Sarcusa and expires. Sarcusa stand there for a few seconds, taking in the full tragedy of the scene. He then solemnly walks to the now cooling dwarf, reaches out as if to close her eyes, and steals her shoes.

The only good things about the incident, are that we now know exactly where the magma is, so the cistern can now be tapped. The other thing would be this:


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 15, 2010)

Please don't get me killed...


----------



## Smelge (Nov 15, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> Please don't get me killed...


 
If I recall, you're just hauling at the moment. You have no skill at woodworking, so I got you to build a pile of no quality wooden training spears for the Fox Assisted Training faciliTY. Or FATTY for short.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 15, 2010)

Coolio, I think I have it set so my dwarf will also work on mechanics and siege engineering.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah. I cancelled those to get him making spears and forgot to redo it. We have enough dwarfs to have dedicated dwarfs on certain tasks, so a restructuring is in order soon.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd prefer to have mine stay on either of those two tasks, she seemed rather proficient at mechanics at least. Hopefully with a couple magma forges in place we can get a bunch of weapons and trap components ready to build up a nice array of traps to replace all the stonefalls we still have left and protect the lower levels from anything that manages to get inside.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, what I failed to mention, is that at last count, I've got about 5 adamantine spires visible with a possibility of more out there. So I've decided to be cautious and only stripmine one of them.

Not quite as reckless as it sounds though.

I knew where the nearest spire butted out of the rock into the magma, so I went to find it, but I got distracted, and by the time I got back down there, they'd dug right the way through it. So no Fun on that level. So I went upwards. And there is about 5 levels of adamantine above where I started getting it from. We are soon going to have rather a lot of blue stuff around the place.

Also, I have managed to find the garnierite, so we now have reserves of nickel for my demands, and have modernised our trading, by blowing all our bars of iron on serrated iron discs. Those fuckers sell for a few thousand Urists each.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 15, 2010)

As a side note, I had the stonefall traps replaced with salvaged weapons and trap components during my previous stay; I'd made favourable use of those iron buzzsaw traps, so you can remove them and replace them as you see fit. We should have plenty of steel spikes, copper bows and guard donkeys by now.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 15, 2010)

Give it time. Hopefully within the next year or so, we'll be seeing the first Adamantine armoured squads. Then we won't want goblins getting caught in weapon traps.

That said, I've had an idea, once I've mined out the first spire of the stuff. I found the magma just by going straight down from where you dug a shaft, and hit the Semi-molten rock. I'm not sure what is on the other side of that Semi-molten rock, but I intend to find out, using that lake I had to dig around.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 15, 2010)

Ah, in that case, you're welcome. Also, I recall building a leatherworks for a dwarf just before my dismissal, who leaped upon it asking for bones; did anything become of her project?


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Nov 15, 2010)

I finally killed my first titan today. A giant, three-eyed, azure leather skined ladybug... It managed to take down a wrestler and a marksdwarf before the thirteen others beat him to death. Sadly it was lost when my piece of shit overheated, which has annoyingly enough become a pattern, I had even lowered the refresh rate to try and ease the stress.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 16, 2010)

Rophel said:


> Ah, in that case, you're welcome. Also, I recall building a leatherworks for a dwarf just before my dismissal, who leaped upon it asking for bones; did anything become of her project?


 
She ran around and grabbed some leather and stuff but just sat there shouting until I butchered several animals. Then she grabbed half a forest, some metals.

The result was Sedilrag, or 'AngelClapped'. A cow leather buckler. Cow leather, studded with stirling silver, decorated with horse leather, giant cave spider silk and rope reed fiber, encircled with bands of blind cave bear leather. It menaces with spikes of willow. It has an image of a many-pointed star in cow leather and cow bone, with a picture od diamonds made from larch and cow bone.

It is worth 29,280 Urists.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 17, 2010)

Apologies for lack of pictures. My PC blew up, so I'm stuck on a shitty laptop. If I run anything other than just DF, it crashes the game. Combine that with randomised powercuts...


Summer is upon us.

Work on mining the Adamantine is underway. News reached me that the well had run dry, so I ordered the miners to build a small etwork of tunnels to channel water from ponds in to a pit for the well. While that was underway, a bunch of Elf traders appeared. Followed by a siege.

I watched from the walls as over 50 goblins appeared, riding on a variety of horrific creatures. Behind them, several squads of trolls. I did all I could. I ordered the military to the main courtyard and sounded the alert.

The first wave came in, opting for the back entrance. They were quickly caged, filling up the first traverse. The following squad soon found the weapon trap on the corner, with each goblin having his beast seriously dismembered in passing. The first wave broke, and fled the battle.

The second wave stormed in, murder in their eyes. Again, the back entrance was used. Goblins and trolls caught in the traps, some faltering at the sight of their caged compatriots. The second and third traverses filled, then the fourth and fifth, and they were in to the sixth traverse with it's stonefalls. While this was occurring, the third wave was creeping around the front walls heading for the gates and the army. But they were disturbed by the sounds of screaming from the rear entrance and decided to escape, quickly running out of sight.

In the meantime, I decided to trade with the Elves. They were happy with the trading, and we got a good amount of useful shit. As an afterthought, I gifted them a lovely wooden crossbow. In a rage, they stormed out of the depot, started up their pack animals and drove out of the fortress. Through the tunnel full of goblins.

The second wave had faltered and started to withdraw, braving the weapon traps. Many opted to stay sheltered inside the tunnel. Either way, they were doomed, as the army arrived to purge the tunnel, cutting down each goblin in turn.

The siege was broken, with two casualties for us. One elf nearly escaped, but we got him. We are now sifting through the wreckage of the tunnel, to see what we have left.

All in all, a good days work.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 17, 2010)

Motherfucker.



> The Hydra Lekla Koseuxen Ur Wur has come!
> A giant dragon-like monster with seven biting heads



[edit]Panic over. We have a new pet.[/edit]


----------



## Rophel (Nov 17, 2010)

Three cheers. In the meantime, what is the translation of the hydra's name?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't know how to find out the translation of it's name.

In the meantime, summer has ended. We got a human caravan, which got jumped by an entire siege. Everyone decided to go in through the trap tunnel, which seems to have only been half reset, so the military were guarding the end. The floodgates were useless due to trolls. The plan went well until one of the military dwarfs became aware of _something_ outside that he wanted to equip himself with, and charged in towards the goblins. Well, fuck him. Until another three went after him, also after new kit.

All I could do was commit the army.

We lost 5 military dwarfs in the tunnel, but the entire siege was either destroyed or caged, with only about 15 out of 78 siegers escaping alive.

In other news, the Captain of the Guard is now sporting a spiffy new Adamantine axe. Which he refuses to use, because he loves his crossbow that he doesn't actually carry ammo for.


----------



## Rophel (Nov 20, 2010)

No matter what I do, seeing dwarves use their expertly-made iron bolts at a firing range with bins full of bone bolts right beside them frustrates me.

The Captian's choice of weaponry won't be a major issue unless you send the Fortress Guard into combat with the other squadrons.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 20, 2010)

Just a heads-up.

I've been playing on my laptop, due to a major computer fuck-up, and as a result, it's been slow going. Around 2 days per season. However, I believe my pc to be fixed and upgraded, so I'm in the process of getting it working, and hopefully I should have the thing running again.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 22, 2010)

Journal of Smelch ShieldLeader - Autumn/Winter 1059

Not much has occurred since the last siege.

One of the military Dwarfs went a bit odd, and spent several weeks running around like a frothing fucker. I snuck a look in the workshop he'd stolen, while he was out, to see what was going on in there:





Motherfuckers nabbed some adamantine!









Blimey.

It was a pretty sobering value. So we all got drunk to compensate. I noticed the beer reserves were down to only 100 Urists. I ordered another few stills built and set some dwarfs to brewing.

In the meantime...










Sucks to be them. They can't get in.






Ah. That one can.

The military were put on standby, as the titan crawled for the main gate. It was moving fast. So fast, in fact, that only three members of the military would get there in time. Nobody could reach the lever to close the gate in time either. It would come down to those three defenders giving their lives to allow time for the rest of the military to arrive, and time to seal the inner gate.

As the Titan entered the compound, it found those brave three waiting.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, that went well. He didn't even get an attack in.

Meanwhile, winter arrived, the outdoor ponds froze, and Young Eevee went mental.









Then another Forgotten Beast appeared.





At this rate, the caverns will be stuffed full of the bastards.

Then a siege arrived.





Oh well. Close the gates, restrict access, and on we go. This time though, I had an extra surprise up my sleeve. I'd used a pile of those weapons lying around to create a full traverse of weapon traps. The first squad of goblins entered the traverse, and flew out the other end in their component parts. Score. However the sheer quantity of gobbos entering meant too many were getting through. Add to that, the traps were getting gummed up with limbs. Finally, they breached. The cage traps, weapon traps and stonefalls not being enough for their numbers. Roughly 20 got through. And met the military.

No losses, a few injuries, but it went pretty well. We are now secure and safe again.

Here are the stats at the beginning of 1060






I may have forgotten t tell dwarfs to stop making booze. I also started planning the pumpstack from the magma, but didn't get to building anything due to various issues, however I recommend building a pumpstack next to the main stairwell, as we know it passes through the cavern layers and underground lakes with enough space to build.

The arena is now perfect for training, as long as you disarm the goblins first. Also, we now have a Danger Room near the main entrance. The trigger for it is a lever on repeat in the dining room.

Here is the save file: http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3465


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm starting up my year now. 

Is there anyone other than Smelge still here?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2010)

Uhh.

I think Rophel is still about.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 2, 2010)

Hopefully... It has gotten rather quiet around here.

Edit: I marked the space for the magma and pipe stack without any problem, but the dwarfs refuse to use the smelters that already exist, as well as the metalsmith's forge, even though they are assigned jobs and the labors are enabled on idle dwarves. I only need to make the iron pipes and corkscrews and I can begin construction.


----------



## strangething (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry to flake out on you like that. Between the miserable FPS and the frequent crashes, I made exactly zero progress over the course of two days. Looks like I'm just a spectator for now.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's running rather slow for me too. I can finish my turn, but it's getting to be too much for my computer to run without burning up.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 4, 2010)

We could try turning off temperatures, reducing G_FPS to about 25-30, and building a quantum stockpile for unwanted stones, to be smashed.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll try that, but won't that render the magma useless besides the magma furnaces?

Once I figure out why the dwarfs aren't making the pipe sections I'll work on clearing out stone, we have quite a few idle dwarfs at the moment.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 4, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> I'll try that, but won't that render the magma useless besides the magma furnaces?
> 
> Once I figure out why the dwarfs aren't making the pipe sections I'll work on clearing out stone, we have quite a few idle dwarfs at the moment.


 
Check the furnaces to see if it's assigned to a specific dwarf. May as well chuck temperatures off until a point where we use magma for offensive purposes. If we do use it against enemies, turn it back on before.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't believe they're assigned, it's open to everyone, yet even when they are set to be removed nobody will touch them. I ended up building replacements wherever possible, seeing as they'll be obsolete once we get the pumps up anyway. I'll try building another metalsmith's forge and see if it fixes the problem like it did with the smelters.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 4, 2010)

What DF version are you running now?

If people are sticking with .16, then that's fine. If anyone saves it using .18, everyone will have to move on up.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

Still using .16


----------



## strangething (Dec 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What DF version are you running now?
> 
> If people are sticking with .16, then that's fine. If anyone saves it using .18, everyone will have to move on up.


 
Did .18 break save compatibility? I upgraded to try out the new adventure mode. Maybe it's a good thing that I skipped my turn.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2010)

As far as I know, it's never been a good idea to save a game and play it on an earlier version.

Besides, some of the new Fun stuff would probably cause issues on earlier versions.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

Alright, refresh rate is down to 25, and I turned temperature and weather off.

Gotta do some quick physics homework then I'll get back to the game.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you got any of the DF Hack utilities?

Running DFClean gets rid of loads of splatters. It was the only way I was able to run it on my laptop, was to regularly clean all the blood away.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

No, I hadn't tried that. I'll see about downloading a few to see if any of them help.

I think I had tried one designed to quickly assign and remove labors over a large number of dwarfs, but it wasn't working properly. It's off my computer, and I can't quite remember the name.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2010)

Dwarf Therapist.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah, thank you.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

Ran into some minor issues with the pipe configuration, an underground lake and realizing the magma level was too low. I can fix it relatively easily.

For now though, I'm swapping over to a new computer. Hopefully it will be running a lot faster now.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2010)

Might be worth popping up to .18 now. Get it over with. You'll need to grab the latest DFHack and Therapist, but the new version runs nicely.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the newest of both of those programs, I'll toss over .18 along with it and see how it runs.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2010)

If you are going for .18, get some memorial slabs ready.

We may have a lot of vengeful spirits lurking around.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

Smelge said:


> We may have a lot of vengeful spirits lurking around.



:C


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> :C


 
.18 has ghosts. Any dead dwarf could come back to haunt the fortress, unless you lay them to rest in a coffin or use a memorial headstone if the bodies were lost or something. Some ghosts will follow dwarfs around and scare them to death.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

Most of them are buried, but I'll get a couple headstones ready just in case.

Finished off Spring, no elves bothered to show up. I appologize in advance for the lack of images and content, it was a rather slow month and I was busy trying to work on the tunnel. It looks a bit funky at places due to the cavern arrangement, but the only remaining problem is getting power down to the lower sections that had to be build away from the bottom of the main stack. 

With the proper arrangement of axels, I should be able to transfer power... I hope.


Edit: On the new laptop it runs ridiculously faster. I got twice as much of my year done in about half the time. I just have to be careful not to move around the battery and shut it down by accident.

Also, if you remove a tomb that has someone in it, will they dump the body, or does it stay inside. It might be nice to build tombs for the former leaders.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 6, 2010)

It dumps the body. As long as you have another coffin prepared and assigned to that dwarf, they should move the body.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 7, 2010)

Still working, got about two and a half seasons left, plan on knocking out another one tonight. Hopefully the magma tunnel won't be a huge flop... I gotta figure out how to transfer power to the lower levels that are away from the main stack...

Edit: Forgot about gear assemblies, let's hope that we have wind on our map.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 7, 2010)

Good news, we have a ridiculous amount of wind on our map, we'll need quite a few windmills, but they can easily power the entire stack. That and I managed to hook up the lower stacks to the main, now it's just a matter of getting the last of the pumps built.


----------



## Rophel (Dec 8, 2010)

Isn't there access to a subterranean river in one of the caverns? If it doesn't flow quickly enough, you could pump water into a cistern and open a floodgate to pour it back over a waterwheel. That would only work as an emergency backup, though.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 8, 2010)

Rophel said:


> Isn't there access to a subterranean river in one of the caverns? If it doesn't flow quickly enough, you could pump water into a cistern and open a floodgate to pour it back over a waterwheel. That would only work as an emergency backup, though.


 
A water reactor would slow the thing down even more though.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, as it is, the magma pump is going to fucking destroy the framerate, I might see about installing an emergency shutdown for when the chamber is finally filled.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 8, 2010)

You could be clever, and put a pressure switch in the reservoir, so it switches off when it reaches 7/7 depth, and restarts the stack when it drops below 7/7.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 8, 2010)

Game crashed on me again, and I still have around 12 hours of gameplay left before I finish my year. At this point, with how large the fort is and how slow it makes my computer run (around 18 hours per year), I don't have the free time to take part in the game anymore. I'll upload my file and progress report, along with some tips of where I left off, but I can't keep playing this fort.

If we end up doing another round with a new fort though, I'd be more than happy to assist in that whenever the time comes.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's the link: http://dffd.wimbli.com/file.php?id=3542

Tips and report in a couple hours, have to leave for a little bit.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 9, 2010)

I think as of now, the only people still able to play would be Rophel and me, so I'm just going to start alternating between the two of us, unlss I've fucked up somewhere, and someone else is still able to play.

If you are not me or Rophel, and still want to play, let me know.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck to ya', I'll still hang around a bit, but I still won't be able to take part in this fort anymore.


----------

